# Where won't you shop/do business and why?



## Funny Face

It would take me a thousand threads to figure out some of the major issues that we have with specific companies, stores, corporations and such.

My mom just told me tonight about fair trade chocolate and why it's so important, something I never even knew or thought about. It made me wonder who you are boycotting and why. There are so many educated, passionate mamas here and I'd like to hear from you.

For example: I'm buying only used clothes or those made my WAHMs currently because of the number of companies that employ sweat shops (if you know that names of specific stores I'd love to hear it).

So if you have an issue with a specific entity could you list it and the reason?

It would be nice to have a list with 'to the point' info that others and myself could look into futher or at least be aware of.


----------



## rainashine

I will not eat at Hardee's or Carl's Jr. Restaurants because of their marketing. I feel they alternate between making men look like idiots and women look like sex objects only on this earth to serve their men or they do both. Not sure if that's the kind of info you're looking for...


----------



## MariesMama

I won't shop at Babies R Us for a whole laundry list of reasons, some are petty, sure, but they've really pissed me off time and time again...

*Giving out incorrect and unsafe information on carseats.

*Recommending all sorts of crap that is unsafe and unneccessary for babies.

*Basically positioning themselves as a baby specialty store with trained employees, when most of their workers don't know babies from a hole in the ground.

*Being horribly overpriced.

(and personally)

*Telling my 85 year old grandmother that I *wasn't* registered there - I was, they spelled my name wrong when gma was asking and wouldn't look it up another way.

*Telling me "we don't have personal shoppers" when I called up my gma's local store to see if they could help her (spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars) when she got there.

*Telling me they had the True Fit and yes! drive an hour to try it out in your car when really, no, they didn't, and they don't even carry it in the store. After I drove an hour.

Sorry. End rant.


----------



## doula jbw

a few years back I found a web-site that rated big companies from bright blue to deep red. I believe it was something like buyblue.com. I wanted to support blue companies because they tended to support the democratic party and treated employees better. There were obviously not allot of blue big companies but the ones i remembered were Costco, Macy's and Barnes and Noble. A few places I like such as Trader Joes were rated neutral.
Nordstrom, Walmart and pretty much every gas station were raated as red.


----------



## MommaShark

Burts Bees - uses fragrance and sold out to Clorox

Any clothes made in China

Walmart and Whole Foods - for taking out the smaller family owned businesses

Safeway - buying out local pharmacy after telling people they would put one in then not putting one in and making people drive over a hour to fill a prescription at Safeway

Tom's of Maine - sold out to Colgate

Any non fair trade coffee and cocoa

I have a ton but these are off the top of my head.


----------



## PaigeC

Subbing.

I'm very interested in this also. I find it overwhelming to make these decisions. It seems for every thing I boycott I realize I'm supporting something worse.







Also, as the economy gets worse I find myself giving up my ideals more and more. We switched from organic milk to a local store brand that doesn't use bovine growth hormones but isn't organic. It is such a catch-22 sometimes.


----------



## claddaghmom

nak

Hmm I guess I don't give this enough thought.

i buy most things secondhand, through others (craigslist) or on ebay. think clothes, gadgets, shoes and the like.

for other odds and ends I shop at target. for our groceries i shop at the local grocer and buy almost 100% offbrand.

although now that I am couponing like crazy maybe i'll be buying junk food name brands for dessert. hmm


----------



## mamabadger

Nestle! I have not bought a Nestle product for twenty years. Further info here.


----------



## jeminijad

I really only 'boycott' Walmart, and even that is a joke. Walmart does not miss my business. I try and avoid Nestle, but again, I doubt they care.

It is only good business for one company to undercut another- even if it is a large company (corporation) being able to sell at lower price points than a mom and pop, thereby destroying the mom and pop. I don't like it, but that is capitalism. So I don't boycott large retailers for that reason. They have a responsibility to their shareholders to make as much money as they can.

Nestle and Walmart are particularly bad, in my book. Walmart is terrible to their suppliers. There is a difference between outselling a competitor because you have better product cheaper through smart management and outselling competitors because you totally and intentionally destroyed the landscape of supply and demand in an industry... just my thoughts.

Nestle we all know about.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

Oh my, where do I start???

I don't buy many, many food products b/c of soy and hfcs. Does that count???


----------



## dimibella

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
I really only 'boycott' Walmart, and even that is a joke. Walmart does not miss my business. I try and avoid Nestle, but again, I doubt they care.

It is only good business for one company to undercut another- even if it is a large company (corporation) being able to sell at lower price points than a mom and pop, thereby destroying the mom and pop. I don't like it, but that is capitalism. So I don't boycott large retailers for that reason. They have a responsibility to their shareholders to make as much money as they can.

Nestle and Walmart are particularly bad, in my book. Walmart is terrible to their suppliers. There is a difference between outselling a competitor because you have better product cheaper through smart management and outselling competitors because you totally and intentionally destroyed the landscape of supply and demand in an industry... just my thoughts.

Nestle we all know about.

This is me too. I really do try to buy as much WAHM and second hand stuff as I can. As far as food goes I know I can do better by going to the Farmer's Market, but it's a pretty far drive and I can't seem to get DH on board with it, when we have a Whole Foods right down the street.


----------



## bohmproof

Wal-Mart-- reasons listed above, and the small town killing.. seen personally.

K-Mart.. can't stand Martha Stewart

Trader Joe's.. every little thing is prepackaged and wrapped in plastic.. you can't buy whole food.. and produce is prepackaged







:

I do buy organic free trade coffee... but I don't care where I buy it.

Starbucks.. it hurts my wallet

I try to buy local and organic, but I don't beat myself up if it isn't organic.. example: Milk and eggs.. I will buy cage free eggs if i can't get them from MIL, milk as long as it's hormone free.. (at least for me it's harder to find milk with the hormones







)

I try to avoid the box stores.. Home Depot, Costco, ect.. but when that's all your town will bring in it's hard. (I do have a costco membership, but split with BIL)

We will shop on craigslist and sit on our money if it's a big purchase like furniture.. I don't give up and just go buy it because it's something I want

Kids clothes is thrift stores,consignment stores, hand me downs, gifts or clearance racks if it's something they need now.

Toys are from the goodwill or handed down.. I very rarley buy new.

There is lots more, I will be lurking!


----------



## sarahope

hmmm subbing . . . I have just recently (like in the past two years) become conscious of using my money to support businesses with values I agree with. Need this discussion!


----------



## EFmom

Curves, Dominos, Carls Jr., Coors for reproductive freedom issues. Also anything related to certain religious organizations for the same reason, which causes lots of family fun with my mostly RC relatives who get very angry when I decline to buy their fundraising crap.









Walmart for their rush to the bottom labor practices.

Certain local companies for their contribution to the RNC and the Bush campaigns.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bohmproof* 
I try to avoid the box stores.. Home Depot, Costco, ect.. but when that's all your town will bring in it's hard. (I do have a costco membership, but split with BIL)

!

At first I thought Wally in my town was a good idea. I definitely don't think so anymore. I hate how my town rolled out the red carpet for wally, but the family owned and operated store across the street is scraping by.

Ditto here. I end up ordering a lot of stuff online. A lot of organic gardening stuff I can't even get at home depot or lowe's. I don't have any other gardening centers in my area besides HD, Lowes, and Wally World.

I boycott nestle as well. I get my chocolates from a family owned and operated store, which also means less time at Wally World. I try to stay out of Winn Dixie as well b/c they so blatantly spray the produce. My area is all boxes with a small farmer's market ( I do mean small) and military commissaries so I just don't have a lot of choice.


----------



## oregonmama79

WalMart--for so many reasons!
Any fast food chain....the marketing for all of them is crap. As pp said they make men look stupid, women are sex objects and oh yeah-mcdonald's is a healthy choice for your son or daughter. they may have some "healthy choices", but it is not a superior choice to a homemade luch or dinner. their food is injected with hormones and other yucky stuff. it's frozen and microwaved and overall unhealthy and our children deserve better than processed fatty fast foods. I will now step down from my soap box.







I really could go on and on...


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaShark* 
Burts Bees - uses fragrance and sold out to Clorox
Tom's of Maine - sold out to Colgate

What do you mean by 'sold out'? Like, Clorox bought Burt's Bees?

I love Burt's Bees.


----------



## Funny Face

So, a few of mine. Like I said, the more I research the more I find that almost everything we consume in the USA is somehow hurting someone or something but here are the ones I've heard of that I'm currently educated about...

Won't buy diamonds from a store where blood diamonds are possibly being sold (not a huge issue, you can imagine how often I buy diamonds.







)

Won't eat at KFC because of the way their chicken is grown and treated.

Won't eat food at McD's because of the same reason. (I have been known to stop in for an icecream cone though.







)

Won't be buying chocolate unless it's fair trade. Same for coffee.

I always liked Whole Foods because they are more ecologically conscious and have standards for their suppliers.

Won't buy pampers because of the vaccines they sponsor.

Won't buy Nestle products because of the advertizing issue.

Won't use most cosmetics if they have parabens and other chemicals- that eliminates most of them.


----------



## 2xy

In addition to many of the big ones already covered (Wal-Mart, Nestle, etc.), I won't shop anywhere that uses religious symbols/wording as part of their logo or business name. I'm into inclusiveness.


----------



## mamabadger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
...I won't shop anywhere that uses religious symbols/wording as part of their logo or business name. I'm into inclusiveness.

I am trying to think of examples, other than specifically religious businesses, like Bible bookstores. Do you mean you will not buy things like Yogi tea, Eden Foods products, items with the Star of David "kosher" symbol on them? Do you extend it to things like Blue Nun Wine and Quaker Oats? Or do you only object when there is something particularly non inclusive about the name? Sorry for the third degree, but I have never heard that objection before, and I was curious.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 

Won't eat at KFC because of the way their chicken is grown and treated.

.

I used to work at a KFC. I know those chickens had to be pumped full of something.


----------



## MommaShark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
What do you mean by 'sold out'? Like, Clorox bought Burt's Bees?

I love Burt's Bees.









yup
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/06/business/06bees.html


----------



## 2xy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I am trying to think of examples, other than specifically religious businesses, like Bible bookstores. Do you mean you will not buy things like Yogi tea, Eden Foods products, items with the Star of David "kosher" symbol on them? Do you extend it to things like Blue Nun Wine and Quaker Oats? Or do you only object when there is something particularly non inclusive about the name? Sorry for the third degree, but I have never heard that objection before, and I was curious.

I don't encounter it so much since we moved back north, but when we were in the southern part of the country, I often saw symbols such as crosses and the "ixoye" fish symbol on random business signs.

I figure that if a dentist feels the need to advertise his religion via the front door of his office, then he must have some reason for it. Either he wants to attract clients of a certain faith or repel clients of other faiths.


----------



## zinemama

Any fast food restaurant. (except one chain in my area which uses local ingredients and are an ethical bunch of folks.)

Walmart (no need to explain)

Starbucks (I'd rather support local cafes and there are tons of them)

Chain bookstores (there are great local options)

Hershey's/Nestle/Mars etc. (the chocolate is terrible)


----------



## philomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Any fast food restaurant. (except one chain in my area which uses local ingredients and are an ethical bunch of folks.)

Walmart (no need to explain)

Starbucks (I'd rather support local cafes and there are tons of them)

Chain bookstores (there are great local options)

Hershey's/Nestle/Mars etc. (the chocolate is terrible)

Same here. Though I occasionally slide into Starbucks to do my Bookcrossing thing. My local one keeps a bookcase of free books. I just can't help going in there once in awhile.

http://www.bookcrossing.com/


----------



## PaigeC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Chain bookstores (there are great local options)


I loved the local book stores but they are all gone now with competing B&N and Borders.







I buy most of my books from Amazon.com now. Anything evil there? I buy LOTS of books - I'm a librarian/bibliophile.

Also, I shop at Target alot - anything nasty about them?

I won't shop anywhere that media is censored. For example, Walmart (if we needed another excuse not to shop there), sells censored versions of music and movies and refuses to sell specific titles it deems not to fit with their corporate values. /gag

I don't buy flowers, particularly roses, unless I know they are local.

I (try) to boycott businesses that support Fox Entertainment.

I try to support companies that do things _*I do believe in*_. Like I shop at Sears because they support reservists. I also buy BP gas because they offer paid maternity leave (better than Texaco, Exxon, etc. and their human rights/environmental evils). I try to support companies like these: http://abcnews.go.com/images/GMA/100%20Best%202005.pdf


----------



## PaigeC

Sorry to double post but I also try to support companies that cover infertility and adoption for their employees as this is dear to my heart: http://conceiveonline.com/50best/50-...list/?Itemid=0

This is local only, but I also go to the Cleveland Clinic because they have an accountability site where you can look up any doctor and see where they get funding and endorsements - great transparency.

Hope I'm not getting too far off track by going with places NOT to boycott!


----------



## Turquesa

A couple of thoughts.

I boycott Wal-Mart for the aforementioned reasons but am also really put off by the anti-Walmart movement. I think it's a product of a self-righteous bourgeois Left (of which I've been accused of being a part














that wouldn't shop there anyway. I'll know the movement is serious when they target a box store that is a greater sacrifice to boycott. How about Borders Books? They trample on independent bookstores and have a history of unfair labor practices.

Another thought: I don't boycott places to punish the ownership for political beliefs, nor do I support places to reward ownership for beliefs. Honestly, I'm not going to stop abortion by boycotting AT&T...or advance abortion rights by supporting them. Besides, it's a waste of my effort to try to control how people spend the money they earn.

On that note, I would much more likely further human rights with a check to a non-profit or some hours of volunteer work than I would by spending gobs at the Body Shop.

And though I care about breast cancer, seeing a pink ribbon won't compel me to buy a tub of yogurt. If anything, I don't think it's fair for marketers to exploit our sense of conscience when only a teensy weensy amount goes to the cause. I'd rather just go Race for the Cure!

I do boycott...

* Fast food--Read _Fast Food Nation_ and _The Omnivore's Dilemma_ to learn why.

* Products with HFCS--The proven presence of mercury in it is a turn-off, to say the least. The stuff tastes _cheap_. And I've about seen enough of those snarky commercials from the American Corn Refiners Association.

* Suave, Dove, and other cosmetics that test on animals.


----------



## Turquesa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
Also, I shop at Target alot - anything nasty about them?

Yes. They insist on "Happy Holidays" and refuse to say "Merry Christmas."

















On a more serious note....
http://www.alternet.org/workplace/35610/


----------



## Malva

Lululemon uses child labor knowingly.

American Apparel's owner is creepy beyond words and those "sexy" ads are in really bad taste.


----------



## KittyDanger

I hate American Apparel ads. I like the idea of American Apparel, but really can not afford to shop there.

The ads drive me bonkers and sometimes I think its because I majored in photo in college so I tend to look more deeply into ads than some people, but there is something about those photos that is both sexist and predatory. Almost like the women are reluctantly having their pictures taken, or their boyfriend took the pics and then sold them to the newspaper or something. I've also heard that the CEO is a world class pervert who propositions his employees.


----------



## zinemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
I loved the local book stores but they are all gone now with competing B&N and Borders.







I buy most of my books from Amazon.com now. Anything evil there? I buy LOTS of books - I'm a librarian/bibliophile.

I don't know that there is anything evil about Amazon. However, I really like Better World Books http://www.betterworldbooks.com/

The money goes to charity and the shipping is free! They have a really good selection of used books. It is definitely where I turn first.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
A couple of thoughts.

I boycott Wal-Mart for the aforementioned reasons but am also really put off by the anti-Walmart movement. I think it's a product of a self-righteous bourgeois Left (of which I've been accused of being a part














that wouldn't shop there anyway. I'll know the movement is serious when they target a box store that is a greater sacrifice to boycott. How about Borders Books? They trample on independent bookstores and have a history of unfair labor practices.

Another thought: I don't boycott places to punish the ownership for political beliefs, nor do I support places to reward ownership for beliefs. Honestly, I'm not going to stop abortion by boycotting AT&T...or advance abortion rights by supporting them. Besides, it's a waste of my effort to try to control how people spend the money they earn.

On that note, I would much more likely further human rights with a check to a non-profit or some hours of volunteer work than I would by spending gobs at the Body Shop.

And though I care about breast cancer, seeing a pink ribbon won't compel me to buy a tub of yogurt. If anything, I don't think it's fair for marketers to exploit our sense of conscience when only a teensy weensy amount goes to the cause. I'd rather just go Race for the Cure!
















I very much agree! You put into words what I have always struggled to.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
There is a difference between outselling a competitor because you have better product cheaper through smart management and outselling competitors because you totally and intentionally destroyed the landscape of supply and demand in an industry... just my thoughts.

That's why I boycott Wal-mart, too. And their labor practices.
I'll never buy diamonds.

I don't think I really boycott anything else. There are lots of things I don't buy, like factory-farmed meat or eggs, or high heels, but those are all things I just don't want or need or use, not something I _would_ buy but don't because I have a problem with the company.
I would boycott American Apparel because of their disgusting ads, but I wasn't going to buy any of those clothes anyway so I guess I can't call that a boycott. Did anyone notice that not only are the ads offensive on their own, but they are a big rip-off of those controversial 80's Calvin Klein ads (well, some of them anyway)?? So they are gross AND plagiarized!
I've never boycotted a company because of the owners' personal beliefs or causes. Only because of corporate policy and actions.

Jen


----------



## MommyTorf

I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

long story short, when DS was an infant, i got bit by a spider (HUGE, nasty bite- i almost couldn't walk. so gross!). my doctor prescribed a pretty heavy-hitting antibiotic (don't remember the name). i was an EPer (for one WHOLE year) and the pharmacist INSISTED that i should pump-and-dump. so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Yes. They insist on "Happy Holidays" and refuse to say "Merry Christmas."
















On a more serious note....
http://www.alternet.org/workplace/35610/


Thank you! Target has the same practices as Walmart, yet they get a free pass from the same people who squawk loudly about what a devil Walmart is. Drives me nuts.









If one is bad, they both are. As long as our country allows companies to operate this way, demonizing one retailer and ignoring the others who do the same things really doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## zinemama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTorf* 
I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

long story short, when DS was an infant, i got bit by a spider (HUGE, nasty bite- i almost couldn't walk. so gross!). my doctor prescribed a pretty heavy-hitting antibiotic (don't remember the name). i was an EPer (for one WHOLE year) and the pharmacist INSISTED that i should pump-and-dump. so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"

Dang. I hope you wrote a letter to the owner and let them know why you wouldn't be darkening his door again.


----------



## SAHDS

I just saw this while reading the link about Clorox buying Burt's:

"In the last couple of years, L'Oréal paid $1.4 billion for the Body Shop and Colgate-Palmolive bought 84 percent of Tom's of Maine, which makes natural toothpaste and deodorant, for $100 million."










I also 'boycott':

Wal*Mart, GAP Inc. (GAP, Old Navy, Banana Republic), Abercrombie & Fitch, J. Crew, Ann Taylor, Eddie Bauer, Nike, The Limited, Sears, Kohl's, K-Mart, J.C. Penney, Nestle, Sara Lee, Procter & Gamble, PepsiCo, Avon, Kraft, Chevron, Mattel...


----------



## twead

I don't shop at Best Buy because of a ridiculously stupid event a friend had there. DH & I went to help our friend buy a pc monitor. When he got the monitor home that day it had several lines of pixels that weren't working. So, took the monitor back for an exchange. The manager wouldn't open the box and plug in a new monitor to test it without it being purchased first. Something about not being able to sell it after the box was open. So, our friend does buy the replacement monitor. They test it and it has the same problem. Fast forward to 9 monitors being purchased and tested that day all with the same problem. There was a huge stack of monitors blocking the doors. Each of which gets taped back up and put on the shelf to be sold to someone else. ERGGG That manager was so full of crap. Yes, I'm still hot about it nearly 10 years later. My boycotting them has absolutely no impact except making me feel better. DH does shop there though and lucky for bestbuy, because he is always needing some new pc thing. I go with him and rehash the story each time as we walk in and then start complaining about 5 min later. I guess you could say I turn into a 13y.o brat when we go there. Boy, my dh must love me for putting up my crap........

Also, I don't buy food with hfcs. The corn refiners ads make me ill. My goal is to produce as much of my own veggies as possible. I still have a few jars of home canned tomatoes from last season.


----------



## meemee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTorf* 
I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

long story short, when DS was an infant, i got bit by a spider (HUGE, nasty bite- i almost couldn't walk. so gross!). my doctor prescribed a pretty heavy-hitting antibiotic (don't remember the name). i was an EPer (for one WHOLE year) and the pharmacist INSISTED that i should pump-and-dump. so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"









: why i am not seeing how this was wrong. was it his snarky tone?


----------



## greenmansions

ExxonMobil. Because they STILL have not paid that d**n fine, and have been complete UAVs over the issue.

I boycott Walmart because of the small-town killing. I have seen that first hand too - when they forced all the small stores out of business and then hired their employees. But of course they only hired them all part time so they wouldn't have to pay them benefits. Gah. Don't get me going on Walmart.

I try to boycott companies that still use transfats in their products. If I miss it on a label and find it later, I return the package to the store. I am an HCFS avoider, but every now and then there is something I buy that has it.

There are others but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTorf* 
so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"

Wow, so they actually sell the product at their store, but if you so much as ask about the price they harass you? Nice.
There are so many very good reasons why a mother would want to or need to give her baby formula. I would think that if someone is buying or using formula it's best to assume that they have a good reason to use it, rather than assuming they are stupid or selfish as this person seemed to have done to you.
I'm all for educating about and promoting breastfeeding, but attacking people for even asking the price of a can of formula is not exactly promoting breastfeeding. I hope you helped open up that manager's eyes!

Jen


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
And though I care about breast cancer, seeing a pink ribbon won't compel me to buy a tub of yogurt. If anything, I don't think it's fair for marketers to exploit our sense of conscience when only a teensy weensy amount goes to the cause.

I really hate when they don't even just donate the money, you have to then clean your lid and mail it in to them for them to donate the money. Like they want credit for THINKING about donating, but count on customer's laziness to get out of donating anyway.

I forget which yogurt did this, yoplait? They had the commercial with the feel-good soothing music and all those women mailing lids ... made me gag. Just donate!!!

eta - products I won't buy - I won't buy Kellogg's because I think the whole dropping their sponsorship over the pot thing was stupid... and I won't buy Breyer's because while they used to be "all natural" and really yummy, they have changed their recipe so their ice cream is glue-ier so they can whip more air in, and they have shrunk their packages saying they don't want to raise prices - sorry, you sell me less for the same price, you're raising prices. In other words, they bank on their customers being stupid. We only buy store brand ice cream now if we "need" ice cream because it tastes better and is still 1.75 quarts, which I know isn't as big as it used to be, but at least they haven't done the second wave of shrinkage yet. (And yes, yes, I know ice cream is not terribly important but sometimes, you just need ice cream...







)

I also hate tropicana for the shrinkage thing - they choose to point out their new spout in hopes of detracting attention from the smaller package - but we don't avoid them as we never bought them in the first place... All right I guess my Kellogg boycott is ineffective for the same reason in that I don't think we ever bought them much in the first place - some morningstar farms, the occassional Eggo if Kashi was sold out - but when the pot thing happened, I thought "I hope a lot of people boycott Kellogg's" whereas with tropicana I just thought, "I am so sick of this package shrinking thing..."

re: boycotting Walmart being ineffectual and to a large degree just a cool thing to do - I agree. I have to wonder how many people boycott Walmart because it "killed the small town" but then will price shop on the internet ... so you buy it cheap from a web site which is somehow "better" ... if you shop at walmart, even if the company itself sucks, at least chances are your money goes to a person from your town as part of their pay check... That said, I don't shop at Walmart because it's further away than Target... I only go to Walmart if I have a random stuff run to make that includes fabric or crafty goods. I'm not really convinced Target is that much better, though - even if it is more socially acceptable. It's still a lot of crap goods made outside the USA and imported in, cheaply, which is really what the root of the problem is, or at any rate one of the bigger problems...


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I just saw this while reading the link about Clorox buying Burt's:

Wal*Mart, GAP Inc. (GAP, Old Navy, Banana Republic), Abercrombie & Fitch, J. Crew, Ann Taylor, Eddie Bauer, Nike, The Limited, Sears, Kohl's, K-Mart, J.C. Penney, Nestle, Sara Lee, Procter & Gamble, PepsiCo, Avon, Kraft, Chevron, Mattel...

Clorox buying Burt's Bees isn't a deal breaker for me but it does make me worry about how it might affect their product. It will be a 'wait and see ' approach. I knew there had to be a reason WalMart suddenly started selling it.

Thanks for that website link! I didn't know they had something like that and it's really helpful. I love Gap (although don't shop there often) and thought they were a more conscionable establishment. Sad to see they aren't.


----------



## MommaShark

When Burt's Bees first came out with their products they didn't use artificial fragrances.....I don't know if they buy out changed that or if they did it before but I'm allergic to Burt's Bees' newer items.

RE: shopping at Walmart/Target...........there isn't a big box store except Safeway with in 75 miles of where I live....I shop locally and support smaller companies but if I'm buying something that is available everywhere - I will get the best price online.....


----------



## treemom2

In the states, I try so hard to only shop at the small locally owned shops. We buy most of our children's clothes from thrift stores. We try to buy food at local markets or farmer's markets. I tend to disagree with pp who have said that where a company chooses to spend it's money doesn't matter. . .I'm sorry but I will boycott a company who gives money to organizations I find unethical. . .I don't want to line their pockets with my money (and granted it's a small amt. . .but those small amts from many people add up). In the states I will not shop at most large box stores. I will shop at Whole foods if that is my only option because as a whole I don't think they are an evil company. . .they've brought organic, whole foods to a larger population which I think is a good thing.

I also boycott diamonds (not that I buy them often. . .but I won't buy them at all now). I know there are a couple ethical companies out there selling them, but I can't afford most of them (and I'd much rather have a vacation instead).


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I love Gap (although don't shop there often) and thought they were a more conscionable establishment. Sad to see they aren't.

They're actually one of the worst retailers out there and, yes, it is sad.







I remember reports that their CEO was making $8 million/year PLUS $12 million in stock options, but their Cambodian workers were 'living' off of $0.20/hour (late 90s).

tragic.

and again.

sad.

ugh.

unbelievable.

another.

heart-breaking.

"On January 13-14, 1999, three separate lawsuits were filed challenging the unlawful sweatshop conditions in the Saipan, CNMI garment industry. A total of 26 U.S. based retailers and manufacturers have been sued for doing business in Saipan and using "indentured slavery." The 18 companies that have settled the lawsuit have agreed to abide by the new Saipan Code of Conduct which includes prohibiting Saipan-based contractors from violating the law in the future. It also requires factories to be monitored by Vérite, a non-profit Massachusetts based independent monitoring firm. In addition, the settlement calls for retroactive relief, payments to garment worker class members whose rights were violated in the past. With the 18 companies, the settlements have totaled almost $8.5 million. *However, GAP, INC. and Chairman Donald Fisher still refuse to settle the lawsuit and will not take responsibility for cleaning up its horrible sweatshops and use of child labor*."


----------



## MommaShark

RE: Whole Foods:
http://www.familyfarmdefenders.org/p...lmartOfOrganic

http://uprisingradio.org/home/?p=7860

http://www.slate.com/id/2138176/

"Another heading on the Whole Foods banner says "Help the Small Farmer." "Buying organic," it states, "supports the small, family farmers that make up a large percentage of organic food producers." This is semantic sleight of hand. As one small family farmer in Connecticut told me recently, "Almost all the organic food in this country comes out of California. And five or six big California farms dominate the whole industry." There's a widespread misperception in this country-one that organic growers, no matter how giant, happily encourage-that "organic" means "small family farmer." That hasn't been the case for years, certainly not since 1990, when the Department of Agriculture drew up its official guidelines for organic food. Whole Foods knows this well, and so the line about the "small family farmers that make up a large percentage of organic food producers" is sneaky. There are a lot of small, family-run organic farmers, but their share of the organic crop in this country, and of the produce sold at Whole Foods, is minuscule."


----------



## SAHDS

Thanks, MS, very informative.


----------



## SunshineJ

I refuse to have anything to do with Network Associates. I've worked in IT for about 16-17 yrs and have fought damn hard to be respected in the field despite being a female. It's still an uphill battle in many companies, men are seen more as "belonging" in the field, whereas women tend to be seen as second string. We're finally making progress then a few years ago NA comes out with this line of ads that reduced women to nothing but sex symbols. I recall one where this beautiful lady in a suit (with a very revealing low cut top and skirt that was hiked halfway up her thighs) was giving a smoldering look at the camera and the caption was something like "I know what's on _your_ hard drive". Thanks! Really needed that!

Walmart is a tough one for us. I dislike a lot of their practices, but they also provide the salary that allows my inlaws to live. Plus the truth is they are the least expensive in town (and we're really not in a position to be too picky) and the Target across the street is disgusting and dark. I do try to limit my visits there though.


----------



## KekoneR

I will not step foot in a WalMart and feel no need to justify that. I have not set foot in one in over 20 years, and have no reason to go there, they have nothing at all I need.

Some self-righteous people might act obnoxious about doing the same thing, I'm sorry they do that, but I'm not going to let that influence or deter me, or wear me down or make me throw up my hands in despair and give up.

Other big box retailers may be bad in similar ways, but I think it's pretty clear Walmart is the worst example, so I see no harm choosing not to shop there. I might not be able to change them, they might not "miss my money" but part of conscious living is just doing things thoughtfully and deliberately. I don't boycott them because I necessarily believe I can impact them, I just avoid them because they have absolutely nothing positive to add to my life. Even if they were not a force for social economic and ecological destruction (and they pretty clearly are that) they simply have nothing positive to add to my life, so they can't have my money. I refuse to give them a penny. If there are no other options, I buy nothing. Sometimes it's good to buy nothing.

The people I know who shop there have learned to set the bar too low in terms of product performance and durability - they get sucked in by a few "cheap prices" then like crack addicts they have to keep going back, they loose all sense of how long appliance and clothes and things should last and come to "need" that low price because they replace products WAY too often. They also seem to come up with hobbies based on what's available at that store, then again "need" to go there to get consumables for crafting. There are different ways to live and craft, living and crafting are much older than the big boxes.

You can't get the same things as cheap elsewhere, but you can get better things elsewhere, and end up spending the same amount of money on a smaller number of better things. Then you need less space to house your things, and less time to sort and dust them.







:

The cheapness argument doesn't work. I know plenty of people with WAAAAAAYYY bigger incomes than mine who live a stressed and trashy lifestyle because they are addicted to Walmart. Shopping becomes a hobby for them, something they do instead of real hobbies.

Even though I'm poor I can't make cheapness too much of a priority. Stealing is cheaper than Walmart, but I won't do that either.

The shop local argument doesn't make sense to me either, unless you are also willing to buy crack or stolen bikes or stuff like that from local people who can't find other options than selling such things. Working at WalMart is obviously a better choice than selling crack, but they are on the same continuum of things people do when there are no really good options available to them. I don't think either thing genuinely helps the local economy.

OTOH online shopping, if it supports people making a living wage *somewhere* seems like a better option.

Don't let it get to you, the fact that no choice is perfect; that should deter us from being self-righteous, but not from trying our best, and being happy that at least we tried. Small battles


----------



## Treece

Whole Foods (here anyway) pays a living wage to it's employees. They start around $10. Home Depot also pays around 10/hour. I work for Target (have for a year) and I like it. I worked at Wal-Mart and really didnt'. I work part time and could have health insurance if I wanted it, among other benefits (including adoption services). Plus, I have MANY benefits I DON'T pay for, I have them by virtue of employment. I don't like what I am currently making, but they will pay for tuition when I return to school. They have stood by my side through one of my worse mental episodes on record. I would have lost my job months and months ago anywhere else. I really enjoy that I don't need to worry as much about my job while I'm in the throws of a near breakdown. I had a full fledged break down about 3 months before I was hired, and lost my job over it. I support my family on my pt wages.

Now, I boycott:
Kraft, ultra-pastuerized milk, Nestle, Ultimate Electronics (an episode that happened to my mom a few years ago....), any gas station except QuikTrip (they're local here, I LOVE LOVE LOVE them), McDonald's, those stores with religious symbols on door fronts, I can't think of others.

I try to support a local grocery chain, but the one closest to my house tends to have out of date items.







I also tend to buy used clothes and other household items. I can't see paying so much for something brand new when there are other items that are still useful in thrift stores.









ETA: I also don't buy "branded" items: Seasame street, thomas, spnge bob, etc. I do buy movies but none of the marketing propaganda that goes with them.


----------



## Raene

Horizon dairy products...they have really bad practices.


----------



## erinsmama

"I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

long story short, when DS was an infant, i got bit by a spider (HUGE, nasty bite- i almost couldn't walk. so gross!). my doctor prescribed a pretty heavy-hitting antibiotic (don't remember the name). i was an EPer (for one WHOLE year) and the pharmacist INSISTED that i should pump-and-dump. so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 







: why i am not seeing how this was wrong. was it his snarky tone?

I guess I'm with you meemee.


----------



## RomanCarmelMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erinsmama* 
"I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

long story short, when DS was an infant, i got bit by a spider (HUGE, nasty bite- i almost couldn't walk. so gross!). my doctor prescribed a pretty heavy-hitting antibiotic (don't remember the name). i was an EPer (for one WHOLE year) and the pharmacist INSISTED that i should pump-and-dump. so i called both local natural food stores to price organic formula. having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"

I guess I'm with you meemee.


I'm not the one who posted this, but I went through hell to breastfeed my son a few ounces a day. I fought hard for 6 months through low supply, latch issues, food allergies, FTT despite supplementing with formula, and quite a few other problems. It really stings when someone puts you down for feeding your child formula when you want nothing more than to exclusively breastfeed. Pumping is also very very hard work and it takes a lot of determination to follow through with it long term. It's wrong when someone smarts off at you when they assume you haven't already done everything you can to give your child 100% breastmilk. It might not make sense to someone who hasn't walked in those shoes, but for me, not exclusively breastfeeding was a very painful and emotional ordeal. I grew to accept that I could never EBF, but comments from other people could still sting.


----------



## RomanCarmelMom

I boycott:

Wal-Mart because every shopping experience there has felt like the worst shopping experience ever. I never could find what I was looking for.

Nestle

ESCR and organizations that give money for that kind of research. I make sure to donate to ASCR programs, and encourage women to donate cord blood if they're having a hospital birth where the Dr will cut the cord before it's done pulsing.

Items made from or where the raw materials come from China. I feel many of the companies there have been irresponsible in their manufacturing processes.

If I can, I avoid buying plants and seeds that are connected to Monsanto, or any company that does business with Monsanto.

Child labor-free chocolate, and coffee if I can locate any.

I try to locate local resources for items and produce before buying mass produced items or produce. I also prefer hand-made items.


----------



## Contrariety

Generally, I try not to buy "stuff." I used to buy stuff at walmart and target... but then I realized that I didn't need the stuff and that the stuff wasn't made or sold using fair practices so I try to do without most stuff. If I'm not buying or "needing" it, I'm going into those stores.

I don't buy diamonds, no matter where they are mined. Even if they are certified conflict free, I'm not so sure that the environmental cost is worth the price of a bit of sparkle.

I mostly try to support businesses that are good for my community/the world/the environment instead of boycotting businesses that aren't.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RomanCarmelMom* 
If I can, I avoid buying plants and seeds that are connected to Monsanto, or any company that does business with Monsanto.

*Definitely*! Forgot to add that one.


----------



## kiara7

No Wal-Mart here. While Target might have some of the same oversees practices, at least they treat their domestic employees right.

No Kellogg's - circ. issues.

No HFCS.


----------



## MommyTorf

Thank you, RomanCarmelMom. I was too upset to formulate a decent response. You summed it up for me. And yes, it was his absolutely SNARKY and DEGRADING tone.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Rather than boycotting specifically, I mostly just try to make responsible choices. So, instead I try to patronize places that do have good practices, etc. Two glaring exceptions are Nestle and P&G though. Those two companies are pure evil, and I absolutely boycott them.


----------



## mama_daba

if i can get things locally i do but we have very few stores near us. all the stores near us are small family owned though which is nice. we can drive about 45 minutes to an hour to go to stores with more selection or we can order stuff and since no one in this family likes being in the car for very long we order a lot of stuff. when possible i like to order form small family owned companies. the main big company i order from is amazon and generally the tings i order from amazon.com are not things i can get from small family owned companies. overall i try not to get to stressed about it though. i used to have so much guilt over not doing enough and finally i had to be a little more gentle with myself and forgive myself for not being perfect.


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiara7* 
No Wal-Mart here. While Target might have some of the same oversees practices, at least they treat their domestic employees right.


I believe that is up for debate.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...1225409AAj2Caf
http://www.vault.com/companies/compa...type=workplace
http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...ng-c88868.html

I can't find the specific article I read, as it was years ago, but Target treats their employees pretty much the same way Wal-mart does.

Target is Wal-mart with a prettier package. People who object to Wal-mart really can't shop at Target with a clear conscience, imo, because they are the same place.

Personally, I don't think either of them are the real problem, because it is our government that allows big business to operate this way. As long as American companies are able to get products by having them produced with slave labor or near slave labor and get their employees given state sponsored health care benefits with no financial penalties, they will.

Is it wrong? Maybe, but if our government allows them to profit in this way, what's to stop them? There are hardly any retail establishments that don't have MIC merchandise in them, and any large corporation is working the system in any way they can. These guys just happen to be among the worst ( or best) at it, depending upon your point of view. Unfortunately, they are playing by the rules our Federal and State government has given them.

If you don't like the rules, you should be letting your legislators know about it, because the boycotts aren't really hurting Wal-mart. And Target is laughing all the way to the bank as well.


----------



## kiara7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
I believe that is up for debate.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...1225409AAj2Caf
http://www.vault.com/companies/compa...type=workplace
http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...ng-c88868.html

I can't find the specific article I read, as it was years ago, but Target treats their employees pretty much the same way Wal-mart does.

Target is Wal-mart with a prettier package. People who object to Wal-mart really can't shop at Target with a clear conscience, imo, because they are the same place.

Personally, I don't think either of them are the real problem, because it is our government that allows big business to operate this way. As long as American companies are able to get products by having them produced with slave labor or near slave labor and get their employees given state sponsored health care benefits with no financial penalties, they will.

Is it wrong? Maybe, but if our government allows them to profit in this way, what's to stop them? There are hardly any retail establishments that don't have MIC merchandise in them, and any large corporation is working the system in any way they can. These guys just happen to be among the worst ( or best) at it, depending upon your point of view. Unfortunately, they are playing by the rules our Federal and State government has given them.

If you don't like the rules, you should be letting your legislators know about it, because the boycotts aren't really hurting Wal-mart. And Target is laughing all the way to the bank as well.

I get what you're saying. If we dig down enough I'm sure we can find something wrong with every single company out there. In my personal experience, Target employees I knew were paid a decent wage, were never locked in the store, received decent benefits, etc. Not the same with WM, again, in my personal experience with people who worked for them.


----------



## SunshineJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiara7* 
I get what you're saying. If we dig down enough I'm sure we can find something wrong with every single company out there. In my personal experience, Target employees I knew were paid a decent wage, were never locked in the store, received decent benefits, etc. Not the same with WM, again, in my personal experience with people who worked for them.

This may be regional or vary by store. My MIL has worked for them for at least 10 years and is now at a management level. She is paid well, gets full bennies, and overall is satisfied with the deal she has going there. Certainly there are frustrations, and I know it bothers her when she can't get the week off that she wants, but that's normal most places. Does that mean they don't have poor practices overall? Of course not. Just saying that I don't think it's necessarily one size fits all for every store.


----------



## Treece

I wanted to add that I really try not to buy name brand anything. The only way I will is if it is proven to be better. Like, I buy Kikkoman teryaki cause it's the best (to me). I never buy Kellog's anything b/c of circ issues too. But it was the other kellogg who was pro circ and is probably flipping in his grave over how good corn flakes taste. I won't buy Ameda pumps, again circ issues. I plan to never give birth in hospitals b/c of the same and the way my son and I were treated. In fact, I really don't want a midwife b/c of the way the last one just ditched us.

I wanted to say that we went to Babies r us to get lo a swim diaper. Well, I found NO ONE on the sales floor. I didn't find what we were looking for. Not till the cashier showed us. There aren't any phones or pager buttons. Then, to top it off. LO walked off from us. He's 17 mo. I know we should have been watching better. When I went to the service desk to initiate the Code Adam, the manager person looked at me like I was stupid. I said "My baby's gone." It was almost as if she had no clue what to do. Didn't offer to look with me, didn't ask what he was wearing. Anyway, a few moments passed and she called it over the intercom. Meanwhile, I'm racing around looking for him. (He was sitting down and refused to go to the employee that found him. Good kid!!!) I'm just ticked off. Target responds WAY faster than she did.


----------



## Turquesa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
If you don't like the rules, you should be letting your legislators know about it, because the boycotts aren't really hurting Wal-mart. And Target is laughing all the way to the bank as well.









ITA!!!

My biggest beef with the film, _The High Cost of Low Prices_, is its inference that boycotting Wal-Mart and stopping it from coming to communities would somehow erase the problem. But come on. Is it better to pluck each weed as it sprouts or apply a good mulch? The problem is a systemic one, and until we address it systemically, it won't go away.

That said, I still cannot shop at Wal-Mart. It's a matter of personal conscience. But I won't fool myself that they're somehow suffering without my business. I'm glad for this thread because it's forced me to be accountable for shopping at Target







:, which I've resolved to stop doing.


----------



## RunnerDuck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Treece* 
I wanted to say that we went to Babies r us to get lo a swim diaper. Well, I found NO ONE on the sales floor. I didn't find what we were looking for. Not till the cashier showed us. There aren't any phones or pager buttons. Then, to top it off. LO walked off from us. He's 17 mo. I know we should have been watching better. When I went to the service desk to initiate the Code Adam, the manager person looked at me like I was stupid. I said "My baby's gone." It was almost as if she had no clue what to do. Didn't offer to look with me, didn't ask what he was wearing. Anyway, a few moments passed and she called it over the intercom. Meanwhile, I'm racing around looking for him. (He was sitting down and refused to go to the employee that found him. Good kid!!!) I'm just ticked off. Target responds WAY faster than she did.

Now this is a store-by-store problem... I lost my son in a BRU once. I was looking at car seats. He must have been about the same age as yours because I was debating getting a marathon - which we ended up getting when he was 20 months. He was there - I was looking at the seat - I turned around and he wasn't there. They shut the store down QUICK and had me wait by the door in case anyone tried to leave with him.

I wanted to crawl into a hole and die of embarassement...

They did act quick though.


----------



## Quickbeam

I don't shop at many of the businesses already mentioned. I DO buy all I can locally and as minimally processed as possible.

In my view, the bigger things become the harder it is to keep them human and decent. The writer Wendell Berry has thoughtful commentary on this topic. Physical distance and its attendant lack of relationship make truly responsible behavior almost impossible for us. In other words, my husband owns and runs our business and if/when we have employees, seeing them every day and getting to know them helps motivate him to treat them fairly. Not so with big companies.


----------



## lovebug

:


----------



## Treece

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Now this is a store-by-store problem... I lost my son in a BRU once. I was looking at car seats. He must have been about the same age as yours because I was debating getting a marathon - which we ended up getting when he was 20 months. He was there - I was looking at the seat - I turned around and he wasn't there. They shut the store down QUICK and had me wait by the door in case anyone tried to leave with him.

I wanted to crawl into a hole and die of embarassement...

They did act quick though.

It was aweful those few moments. But I bet you're right. And it could have just been the Manager on Duty. There were hardly any visible employees. So, I really don't know. But I won't be shopping at THAT one again. It scares me to think what could have happened. But he was sitting there enjoying the excitement. lol


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
I believe that is up for debate.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...1225409AAj2Caf
http://www.vault.com/companies/compa...type=workplace
http://www.complaintsboard.com/compl...ng-c88868.html

I can't find the specific article I read, as it was years ago, but Target treats their employees pretty much the same way Wal-mart does.

Target is Wal-mart with a prettier package. People who object to Wal-mart really can't shop at Target with a clear conscience, imo, because they are the same place.

Personally, I don't think either of them are the real problem, because it is our government that allows big business to operate this way. As long as American companies are able to get products by having them produced with slave labor or near slave labor and get their employees given state sponsored health care benefits with no financial penalties, they will.

Is it wrong? Maybe, but if our government allows them to profit in this way, what's to stop them? There are hardly any retail establishments that don't have MIC merchandise in them, and any large corporation is working the system in any way they can. These guys just happen to be among the worst ( or best) at it, depending upon your point of view. Unfortunately, they are playing by the rules our Federal and State government has given them.

If you don't like the rules, you should be letting your legislators know about it, because the boycotts aren't really hurting Wal-mart. And Target is laughing all the way to the bank as well.

Thanks for all this information and I agree with your points.









The thing is for me (and I really need to put this into practice better by not shopping at these places even as rarely as I do and by contacting my reps. I am ashamed we don't do this as both DH and I worked at WM for 2 years) is that where I do not deny Target treats it's employees better than Wal Mart they still don't treat them well. I just don't think we should compare businesses to WM and excuse their practices because at least they aren't as bad as Wal Mart, ykwim?


----------



## bigeyes

I was thinking about this the other day. The US is a _consumer_ nation. We don't _make_ much here, we just have everything brought in from other countries.

Clothing is made elsewhere, electronics are made elsewhere, cars are made elsewhere, and if we _do_ make something here, we get the _parts_ from somewhere else....we need to start making things ourselves or figure out something we do _better_ than everyone else because we keep shipping all our manufacturing off to other, cheaper places and giving our money to _everyone else._

Gee, I wonder why our economy is bad?

We used to be good at farming, and the government paid farmers to _not grow food!_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...070100962.html

Things are so screwed up, and our government has allowed it, imo, at every turn. The American people allowed it, because we never protest when these things are OK'd, we're so busy blaming Wal-mart we don't see what's really going on.

Big business could not do these things if big government didn't make the rules that allowed them to do it in the first place. They get big tax breaks for putting welfare mothers back to work, even though those welfare mothers all require state sponsored health insurance that costs the taxpayers. They get huge tax breaks because the government writes the tax code.

Who allowed this? We did.

So who is villian? Wal-mart? The government? Or us?


----------



## BedHead

I don't think we have Target here (Canada). I'm glad we don't.

I avoid Walmart at all costs. I just don't like the place. Especially the new 'super centers'. WHY do we need a store that huge that sells EVERYTHING? The ads for another grocery store where they have bus service taking people around are hilarious - love them. The only time I'll enter a Walmart is if armageddon happens and I need to loot some supplies to live on as I vacate the city.

I also never ever will shop at Superstore for much the same reasons, although that may in part be due to being forced to shop there for a job I had when I was pregnant with my oldest, and every time I walked in the front door of the place I got a raging headache.

I am very sad to read that Burts Bees and Toms of Maine sold out









There's certain places I will never step foot in again because of personal reasons, like the little local tailor shop I had a pair of pants fixed in 2 weeks ago. Today the same zipper broke - when I had a good look at it I'm sure they didn't replace it like they were supposed to, they just left the faulty zipper in it and did it up and charged me $18 for it.

I will never shop at Value Village because they solicit donations under the guise of the Canadian Diabetes foundation over the phone, then sell them for a profit. Goodwill is WAY better - they are a true non profit. Plus their prices are much lower.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

My town is getting a Target. The more I think about it, the more I do not like it. The city cleared some pretty green space to make Best Buy and Target. I think the land would be better off used as a CSA, but then again that would take away business from Wally World across the street. Not to mention the city will pave the way for big boxes to come while local business fail or scrape by.

I think in general people are way too dependent on boxes. In a way I think some people are kind of crippled by it. For example, I hear people complaining about the quality of the Walmart's food. Well, then maybe we should take our food supply into our own hands. And this is in a state stereotyped as being agricultural but too many people don't think to grow their own stuff. I've heard (haven't looked up the statistics yet) that the US grows less than half its food. Just crazy!!!


----------



## onelilguysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
I was thinking about this the other day. The US is a _consumer_ nation. We don't _make_ much here, we just have everything brought in from other countries.

Clothing is made elsewhere, electronics are made elsewhere, cars are made elsewhere, and if we _do_ make something here, we get the _parts_ from somewhere else....we need to start making things ourselves or figure out something we do _better_ than everyone else because we keep shipping all our manufacturing off to other, cheaper places and giving our money to _everyone else._

Gee, I wonder why our economy is bad?

We used to be good at farming, and the government paid farmers to _not grow food!_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...070100962.html

Things are so screwed up, and our government has allowed it, imo, at every turn. The American people allowed it, because we never protest when these things are OK'd, we're so busy blaming Wal-mart we don't see what's really going on.

Big business could not do these things if big government didn't make the rules that allowed them to do it in the first place. They get big tax breaks for putting welfare mothers back to work, even though those welfare mothers all require state sponsored health insurance that costs the taxpayers. They get huge tax breaks because the government writes the tax code.

Who allowed this? We did.

So who is villian? Wal-mart? The government? Or us?

A lot of people think this is wonderful and why our country is so grand and just getting so much better.


----------



## bigeyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
A lot of people think this is wonderful and why our country is so grand and just getting so much better.

That's really sad.


----------



## Rebecca

I'm reading 'Confessions of an Ecosinner' right now and if you've never thought about the sources of your stuff, this is fantastic. The author traveled all over the world to figure out how things are made, like what 'fair trade' coffee really means. It means the farmers are still very poor, even with their guaranteed low wages with small plantations they slave away at and the middlemen make more money. One cotton teeshirt requires 1800 GALLONS of water to produce, and cotton is grown in dry, sunny regions with low rainfall (northern australia and India), rivers are diverted and drained dry to sustain these crops.

We Americans like the fact that we abolished slavery a hundred fifty years ago, like we're so progressive regarding human rights. But all we've done is outsource the slavery to other nations, so now we dont 'own' it. We contract it out. As consumers it's our obligation to look into where our stuff comes from and whether the system is something we want to support or not.

I try to buy less, 'try' being the operative word. I try to buy used when I can and like to hit consignment stores and Craigslist when I need something. I like to barter services as well. I do shop the big box stores now and then, but I try to balance it with more sustainable practices elsewhere.


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca* 
We Americans like the fact that we abolished slavery a hundred fifty years ago, like we're so progressive regarding human rights. But all we've done is outsource the slavery to other nations, so now we dont 'own' it. We contract it out. As consumers it's our obligation to look into where our stuff comes from and whether the system is something we want to support or not.

Amen.

I think I need to print out a lot of these posts and keep them where I can see them often.


----------



## Kelsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
I don't encounter it so much since we moved back north, but when we were in the southern part of the country, I often saw symbols such as crosses and the "ixoye" fish symbol on random business signs.

I figure that if a dentist feels the need to advertise his religion via the front door of his office, then he must have some reason for it. Either he wants to attract clients of a certain faith or repel clients of other faiths.

I live in Texas and see a lot of this. I, too, am turned off by restaurants and physicians feeling the need to post religious fish symbols next to their business signs. It seems to scream, "We are good, Christian people. Give us your business!" Since when has being a Christian or not being a Christian had anything to do with how food tastes or how good a pediatrician is at his/her job?







: If I ever open up an interior design business, I'm going to put a big rainbow next to my sign because everyone knows that we gays are the creative types.


----------



## Theoretica

subbing-great thread!


----------



## sinsaratea

I think we should be able to not go to a store for whatever reason we see fit, and I know that one poster said she did not go to stores/companies with any religious symbolism, but most of the symbol issues have been with Christian Ofishes, etc. I dunno, I just feel like its unfair...the signs don't say "Christians Only" though I can see how someone might see that as an implied message. But if someone came on here and said "I don't support stores with rainbow stickers/stars of david/whatever other "minority" symbol" then that person may be flamed to death!!!







Its just their expression of faith... for some people it is super strong. And let me reiterate that I still totally feel people are ok for not going there if that makes them uncomfortable, I guess I just feel like if there is a small locally owned store that treated their employees well [and most of the fish bearing businesses are small, locally owned] I would not boycott them. In full disclosure, yes I am aChristian, but I consider myself to be a progressive one, as in I believe in truly loving one another, and Im woudl totally visit the aforementioned small local store if it had rainbows or pentacles or whatever plastered all over it










Eh. that was not as eloquent as i would have liked. carry on....


----------



## holyhelianthus

Great points, Sara!


----------



## debe

I live in North Vancouver BC. I do not have a car. Most of my shopping is local. Local sometimes means my local store has stuff that is imported. I do not shop at at Walmart. The reasons are all stated above and though as one poster noted, Walmart does not care if I shop there or not, that is fine. Most of what I have as power is where I put my money. They do not get any of my small amount of money.
I do not shop any fast food restaurant, ever.
Oh wait, I guess you count Starbuks as fast food. I shop there rarely- usually when I am stuck out at a melt down time and I succumb to the need for a decaf, soy mocha fix. Usually it is the small local coffee house with the organic grown practice product.
I do not shop at London drugs because I was refused a bathroom when my two year old needed to pee. I will not shop Book Ware House for the same reason. I will not shop a local art store because they always "offer" advice regarding the perceived lack in my parenting, and they think I am not keeping my daughter in hand. Most who know me know I do not let her run amok in stores. I do not shop in one of the baby product stores because every time I have been in there i got a creepy feeling, and the last time I was in there I was given extremely poor to rude customer service.

I am also aware of what some posters noted about fair trade and other things. It gets down to doing the best that you can with out going insane.


----------



## swd12422

I don't shop at Walmart, Starbucks, etc. But I have some very mixed ideas about them that I can't sort out. I don't like "big consumerism." I try to keep things simple and DEFNITELY prefer to buy locally. I agree with the complaints of slave-wages, unfair working conditions, and poor treatment of employees that I hear about with a lot of the big chains. And I agree that those things need to end. I certainly don't want to support a company that indulges in those things for profit (or any reason).

BUT... look at how many people they employ! I never thought about that when I lived in a major metropolitan area. Now that I'm in a smaller town (not tiny, but not a city), I can see how so many local people are able to stay in their hometown and make a living at these stores. If it weren't for WallyWorld, lots of retirees would be on the streets, or at least far less comfortable. I'd love to see the big boxes go away, but where would all these people work? The local coffee house I go to had to reduce their hours of operation over the winter b/c they couldn't pay their employees. At Christmas time! If those people worked at Starbuck's, that wouldn't have happened. (Yes, I know they closed lots of stores, but not in my town, and I'm talking kinda specifically and kinda generally here...)

So how do I reconcile that?


----------



## Pepper44

Does anyone else ever feel..stuck?

If I want to avoid big box stores and only buy local groceries, where would I go? The farmer's market is great but it's not year round and they only sell produce, not things like toothpaste. We have Meijer, a big chain. Kroger, another big chain. And of course we have Walmart. There is also a Whole Foods. There are no local family owned grocery stores anywhere!

I have a similar issue with clothing. I do go to thrift stores and consignment sales, but adult clothing is seriously lacking at our goodwill stores. (Those are the only thrift stores we have.) Occasionally I will have a good find, but honestly most of the clothes are outdated and fugly! Or they are worn and stained. Where else is there to shop but the same big chains? We buy a lot of clothes at Khols or Target.

I have noticed that Tractor Supply has run out a lot of family owned local feed stores in my area of the state. Their animal feed is low quality and more expensive. There is one local feed store one town over from me, and I always shop there. I love their friendly, intelligent staff and their freshly ground feed. It makes me wonder what it must have been like to be able to shop at a small local grocery store.

I feel like the issue is a larger problem in our government, our culture, and our economy. Boycotting Walmart won't do much, though it does make sense that you would avoid that store for personal reasons. I have found that there are very few things in Walmart that I really need to go there for. Ours is crowded and dirty, and it doesn't carry most of the groceries I would buy in the first place. But in a small town where I used to live, there is literally no where else within an hour to buy toilet paper. So what would you do? Waste time and gas (bad for the environment too!) to drive far away to stock up at another store, or just suck it up and shop at Wally World?

I don't boycott anything specific. Instead I try to buy local when available, avoid MIC when I can, buy organic when I can (though I will choose local over organic), and support any family businesses I can find. I don't buy things with HFCS aside from occasional treats. I look for food products with whole ingredients rather than chemicals and additives. It's difficult to boycott when you have limited options, but it's not too hard to find good products, usually.


----------



## LVale

I don't boycott any stores, for one simple reason, the people that are working there. I see a young mom, trying to make ends meet. Maybe it is Walmart, of
starbucks, no I do not agree with their policies or where they get their merchandise. In this economy, some people have no choice but to work at these stores. But if it makes a difference for a family trying to pay their rent and feeding their children, I will shop at the big , icky chain stores. So I ask you what is the solution?


----------



## holyhelianthus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LVale* 
I don't boycott any stores, for one simple reason, the people that are working there. I see a young mom, trying to make ends meet. Maybe it is Walmart, of
starbucks, no I do not agree with their policies or where they get their merchandise. In this economy, some people have no choice but to work at these stores. But if it makes a difference for a family trying to pay their rent and feeding their children, I will shop at the big , icky chain stores. So I ask you what is the solution?

I have thought from this angel before and it really does seem impossible. I'd love to hear some thoughts on it.


----------



## rabrog

I totally agree with Pepper. We have Fred Meyer (Kroger), Safeway (which has higher prices most of the time than FM), WalMart, Sears (which has little selection and non-existent customer service), Old Navy, Barnes and Noble, Lowes, Home Depot, a very small natural store that has very little food and is mostly herbs...

We do have a great local bookstore that takes used books and we go there as often as we can. We'll go to Barnes and Noble and I'll make a mental list of books to look for used at the other place. We have a local homemade ice cream place that just rocks but we don't go there often because it is pretty expensive for a dish of ice cream. We have the farmer's market in the summer but tomatoes there are up to $6/lb and we can't spend that when they're under $2/lb. at Fred Meyer. We grow a large garden in the summer so we buy very few veggies in the summer.

But what do you do? I can't even buy from the good places online because the shipping to AK is atrocious most of the time or they just flat don't ship here (which is ridiculous).

Jenn


----------



## mamabadger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelsa* 
I live in Texas and see a lot of this. I, too, am turned off by restaurants and physicians feeling the need to post religious fish symbols next to their business signs. It seems to scream, "We are good, Christian people. Give us your business!" Since when has being a Christian or not being a Christian had anything to do with how food tastes or how good a pediatrician is at his/her job?

Locally, there is an annual directory printed and handed out for free, called "The Shepherd's Guide." It lists all the local businesses in every category which are "Christian," including everything from dentists to pet shops to hairdressers. It annoys me to think that some categories of Christians only want to hire a landscaper who belongs to the same kind of church. It makes me want to avoid those businesses, to tell the truth, but instead I just ignore it.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Let me remind you all that there is no debate in Activism. So, if you disagree with someone's boycott/practices....you need to just scroll on by. If you feel there is a valid counter cause, submit your own thread.









Thanks.


----------



## Khadijah12345

Not really many places I boycott I live in NYC, and Shop at a trade fair so most of my stuff is trade fair plus it's owned by a Palestinian, so I get my Halal food their and I know the money goes to a good cause( Charities that give aid to Palestine), I'm not one for boycotting coke and all the others that support Israel because it doesn't really do anything, and honestly everything here supports Israel from govt to walmart to Nestle, but I do boycott a few things I don't buy Israeli Olive oil or Hummus because they cut in on the Palestinians wages, plus the whole collective punishment of Uprooting many hundred year old Palestinian Olive trees. I also don't buy nor do I generally shop at stores which sell Chinese made Palestinian scarfs, partially because people died for the right to wear it be free in their own land and it is something too deep to be turned purple, green, rainbow whatever for 16 year old it girls to wear. But also because it is killing the local industry in Palestine yet another industry in Palestine of the few remaining that a disappearing. I read the times and Not the post the both rarely have anything positive to say however the Times is not anywhere near as inflammatory as the post. I don't buy nike although didn't much before when they Put Allah on a Shoe and I was offended even if they didn't intend to. But like I don't really boycott some of the crazier things. But I do admit I shop at wal-mart sometimes







: . I don't know I'm not really an active boy cotter although, I stopped buying as much french food once they banned Hijab, but more than that there were some strongly worded letters.


----------



## AFWife

I only go to Walmart if it's the only choice. For instance, it was the only place to shop during college in the small town I lived in.

Why? My mother used to work there and they screwed her over with workman's comp after on OTJ injury. She had needless surgeries, ended up on too much medication (could have killed her), and saw quack doc after quack doc because that's all they would pay for. After 10+ years they decided to try to settle (after selling her case to someone else) and she basically told them to screw themselves.
I HATE HATE HATE Walmart.

That's my big one. I try to buy US products whenever I can. Honestly though, I'm finding it hard to be picky when you're on a tight budget.


----------



## KnitLady

Ergo. I won't buy an Ergo because I think they make life very difficult for WAHM's selling SSC's. I also think they discourage new innovations by trying to be the only SSC out there.


----------



## KnitLady

Duplicate post...


----------



## Epona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady* 
Ergo. I won't buy an Ergo because I think they make life very difficult for WAHM's selling SSC's. I also think they discourage new innovations by trying to be the only SSC out there.


What is an SSC?


----------



## BaBaBa

Ugh! I am drowning in this thread. It's so depressing. It seems to me that you can find dirt on just about any corporation there is.

I think the answer for me is to just live simply and consume less.

But I do avoid chain stores / restaurants / coffee shops etc because I think they're such a blight on a community


----------



## 77589

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigeyes* 
I was thinking about this the other day. The US is a _consumer_ nation. We don't _make_ much here, we just have everything brought in from other countries.

Clothing is made elsewhere, electronics are made elsewhere, cars are made elsewhere, and if we _do_ make something here, we get the _parts_ from somewhere else....we need to start making things ourselves or figure out something we do _better_ than everyone else because we keep shipping all our manufacturing off to other, cheaper places and giving our money to _everyone else._

Gee, I wonder why our economy is bad?

We used to be good at farming, and the government paid farmers to _not grow food!_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...070100962.html

Things are so screwed up, and our government has allowed it, imo, at every turn. The American people allowed it, because we never protest when these things are OK'd, we're so busy blaming Wal-mart we don't see what's really going on.

Big business could not do these things if big government didn't make the rules that allowed them to do it in the first place. They get big tax breaks for putting welfare mothers back to work, even though those welfare mothers all require state sponsored health insurance that costs the taxpayers. They get huge tax breaks because the government writes the tax code.

Who allowed this? We did.

So who is villian? Wal-mart? The government? Or us?

This is exactly what I've been saying to friends and relatives for years! We are a nation of service, all we do is service each other. Hardly anyone actually makes a product for sale, we just help each other buy! I think it is absolutely our own fault (as a collective, not anyone in particular







)! Because the generation before me welcomes walmart with open arms, I have no choice but to support the demon that killed all the local businesses. In my town the only options (come winter when farmers' markets close) are walmart or homeland.







I have to drive 15+ miles to get to a locally owned health food store, and their produce section is puny. It sucks, but like you said we did this to ourselves.


----------



## Toolip

I started with the standards, Nestle, McDonalds, Walmart, etc... But now there are so many places that I won't buy from that I couldn't list them all.

Now I won't buy at any store that has a local alternative. For example I use the local lumber yard, NOT home depot.

No chocolate or coffee that is not fair trade, at the least.

No fast food, period. Local restaurants only and the ones that I frequent use local ingredients.

Clothes are tricky. In general I just don't buy them. There is a local store that makes organic clothing and I buy from them when they have their annual sale, otherwise I can't afford it.

I also agree that you can dig up dirt on every business. Everyone has left some customer unhappy or insulted. There is a local restaurant in my town that is a place people feel great about supporting. They use almost all local and 100% organic ingredients. They built a "green" building and recycle/compost their waste. However, I worked for this business, their employees are treated very, very badly. I am still owed thousands of dollars that I don't know if I will ever see ( and it's not like I was making that much in the first place). I will never go in that place again but everyone else in this town still goes and they all put a gold star on their sticker chart for supporting a "good" business









I know I can't _win_, but I won't give up trying to support practices that I believe in


----------



## AnnaNova

ive been reading this thread for a while... i have a lot of mixed feelings and thought about where to shop or not to shop, i dont think there is simply enough space






















i was just gonna say this: there have been remarks about how useless boycotting the big chains actually is, but it is not always so!
i live in santa fe, nm, and my husband was telling me that a number of years ago walmart was going to build a superstore here, but because of local activism they didnt. i didnt live here then and i dont know all the details, but there was a big group of activists that included of course average people and then local lawyers and business owners, and the superstore never got built!
there is still regular walmart here, but i still consider it kinda amazing...
whats astounding though is that i have friends who will drive for an hour (!!!!) just to go to walmart superstore... agh...


----------



## Toolip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnaNova* 
whats astounding though is that i have friends who will drive for an hour (!!!!) just to go to walmart superstore... agh...

We don't have a walmart here but I have friends who will drive 2+ hours to shop at walmart







:


----------



## olliepop

Quote:

They built a "green" building and recycle/compost their waste. However, I worked for this business, their employees are treated very, very badly. I am still owed thousands of dollars that I don't know if I will ever see ( and it's not like I was making that much in the first place). I will never go in that place again but everyone else in this town still goes and they all put a gold star on their sticker chart for supporting a "good" business









I know what you mean. There is a mom and pop toy store here in town and while I really want to support them, instead of going to a Toys R Us or Target, they are just so rude and unfriendly in there.

They follow you around to the point of frustration, where you just want to leave and they posts all kinds of rude signs around the store. "If you touch it, put it back," and "No food or drink. This means YOU!" There are more, but I can't think of them right now. It's just not a welcoming atmosphere and the family that runs it always seems so miserable.

A lot of people talk about how rude this family is but still shop there b/c we like the idea of it.


----------



## AndrewsMother

I too have had the thought that my not shopping at Wal-Mart is not going to make a difference, but I prefer not to shop there because the stores, IMO, are gross.

Instead of boycotting companies, I prefer to shop or spend my money with companies that reflect the values in which I believe. For example, I have no qualms with AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, etc, but I chose to signup for wireless service with Credo Mobile. Credo makes a donation on my behalf to the an organization that supports social change. I also received three coupons for a free pint of Ben and Jerry's!


----------



## Love_My_Bubba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
In addition to many of the big ones already covered (Wal-Mart, Nestle, etc.), I won't shop anywhere that uses religious symbols/wording as part of their logo or business name. I'm into inclusiveness.

I agree with this and won't eat at TGI Fridays because they have started using "God" in place of "Goodness" for the "G" in their name in their advertising. I'm not a terribly religious person but I do believe in respecting religion and the entity that people choose to worship. While I can't put my finger on the exact reason this bothers I just know it doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## fruitfulmomma

Regarding Burt's Bees and changing ingredients...Since the buyout, which was a while ago now, that have changed the ingredients on the Apricot Oil at least 2 times. It went from being something I was very comfortable using and would pay a lot of $$ for to something I will _never_ touch again.

Anyway, I don't really do boycotts but I do have preferences for where I shop when I am able to do so. It is really easier to say I like XYZ about this store than it is to run down a list of places whose practices I can't stand - it would get pretty long.


----------



## freestylemama

Walmart and Nestle, for obvious reasons.
McDonalds because they market to kids.
Bottled water unless I'm abroad (it's a scam and an environmental nightmare).
Toys R Us- totally promotes rampant consumerism and is grossly overstimulating for me and my kiddos.

I also don't shop at Mormon owned businesses because I fundamentally disagree with the church's stance on feminism and homosexuality and don't want any of my money going towards the church (because they tithe, it will).


----------



## newmum35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
I loved the local book stores but they are all gone now with competing B&N and Borders.







I buy most of my books from Amazon.com now. Anything evil there? I buy LOTS of books - I'm a librarian/bibliophile.


I haven't read through the thread yet but I just read an interesting article about Amazon:

http://www.naturalnews.com/026675_DR...Amazoncom.html


----------



## childsplay

hmmm....ok here's a few off the top of my head

Starbucks - too pricey, annoying attitude
MacDonald's- Have you seen the 4 year old cheeseburger on Youtube? that's why.
Dairy Queen- Ads make men look like complete idiots.
Canadian Tire- More 'idiot man ads' (This really bugs me, most of the men I know are stong, intelligent guys, good Dads, can fix/build anything and treat the women in their lives well, so I'm really bothered by this 'down with men' attitude that I see in ads. Could you even imagine the outcry if the roles were reversed??)
Toys R Us - I just find it disgustingly excessive
Babies R Us - Same reason, the excess repulses me. Babies have been around, and thrived, forever without the aid of battery operated exersaucers, bouncers, highchairs etc...
Tim Hortons - because it's cult like, all these people packing sugary coffee and fat filled donuts into their gullets while saying they'll only buy organic and love their healthy lifestyle.....unfortunately most of Canada is under the TH's wicked spell and it's a very small minority that can see the truth. Plus, on a more personal note, my child is frequently late from school because our highway, yes highway is backed up half a mile in either direction with the addict's waiting for the drive through!!
Anything Disney!! I abhor Disney. (we're a Disney free home : ) Oh we went once and DS got lost in the massive crowd. It was his 4'th birthday. He was gone for 50 minutes. And what did the guards say? Oh nothing bad happens here, he probably just wandered off. It was horrible.
Boston Pizza - Lots of hype for lots of crap.
Old Navy, Gap
Walmart is sometimes a nessesary evil, but I've never bought clothes there. Mainly just diapers and groceries (at the Super Centers I found those items cheaper than the grocery stores)
I also stay away from the big brand names, unless it's a super sale, sticking to the store brand items instead. Almost all of our clothes are second hand, as are our toys, baby gear, bikes etc. And we buy our meat from the local farmers, same with our veggies. (our big grocery stores make enough money off us in grocery items)
That's it...for now : )


----------



## francie024

There are so many places we refuse to do business with:
a good number of chain restaurants
wal mart (if we can help it)
I won't go to an OB/Gyn if I can help it (I prefer midwives).
babies R us...I won't go unless I can't find the item I need anywhere else.

We buy most of our LOs clothing/toys used at kid2kid. And if I could find clothing that fit me at good will, I'd at least buy jeans there.

We hate McDonalds, Burger King, and most other fast food places and prefer mom and pop cafes and bakeries.

If it were practical, we would love to do all our shopping at a farmers market, but you never know what you will find there, and there are no farmers markets near our home. We'd have to do quite a bit of driving to get to one.

The problem with places like wal mart, target, HEB is that our whole neighborhood is totally dependent on them. there really are no other options for us where we live. There ARE NO mom and pop places or farmers markets close by.

Bummer.


----------



## dmpmercury

I try to really think through purchases and buy things used when possible but I do have moments of weaknss when I buy things from retail establishments. I do like costco. Not their overseas practices but how they tak care of their employees and the CEO doesn't take advantage and makes a reasonable wage.

I honesty don't know how to stop the cycle. We have imperialist ways and pay dirt cheap for resources and the third world countris that provide those resources pay because of it. We use force both covertly and overtly when the resource obtainment becomes threatened. I try to live sustainably but it is hard with sprawl everywhere. Just about any national chain is a part of it. I hate it but not too many peope even listen to me or care or I guess just feel helpless too.


----------



## Minarai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiara7* 
No Kellogg's - circ. issues.

What do you mean by "circ issues"? I couldn't find any besides the fact that the co-founder was the infamous John Harvey Kellogg who started the whole circ mess. The only dirt I found on them was accusations of false advertising (through those iconic Frosted Mini-Wheats commercials).

BTW, I boycott (or try to boycott):
Nestlé - for obvious reasons

Microsoft - for obvious reasons

Walmart - for obvious reasons

Sony - for invasive DRM practices and action to stop importation of video games for their hardware

4Kids Entertainment - for their "destroy and rebuild" approach to adapting licensed foreign TV franchises; also for taking the jobs away from the remaining voice actors for the Sonic the Hedgehog game series after the 2005 death of Deem Bristow (which they may have had a part in)

SEGA (Service Games) - for conspiring with 4Kids and refusing to listen to fans' demands for restoration; also for pulling the Love and Berry franchise for no clear reason besides slumping sales and possible copyright infringement by Mattel

Burger King - for reasons I have posted in other threads across MDC (selling Nestlé products and pulling the "no shoes, no shirt, no service" card on a 6-month-old infant)

Viz Communications - for issues similar to 4Kids', only spanning a wider range of products

Abercrombie & Fitch - for a wide array of offenses, including but not limited to racism, sexism and oversexualization of EVERYONE (especially children)

Most pharmaceutical companies - for obvious reasons

Gorton's - for direct connections to the Japanese whaling industry

Payless - for ripping off designers' products and selling them at suspicious low prices (I'd start wondering what goes into those shoes and accessories and who makes them and where)

Proctor & Gamble - for obvious reasons

L'Oreal - for poor-quality products as well as animal testing

Olive Garden - for an incident described in the Lactivism forum involving a nursing mother being forced to cover up

Red Lobster - same as Olive Garden

FUNimation Entertainment (now owned by Navarre Corporation) - same as 4Kids and Viz, plus founder and CEO Gen Fukunaga is an overgrown spoiled brat who flaunts his connections to Toei Animation and mocks us lowly hard-working people

Nintendo (I'm REALLY on the fence here; please don't mock me







) - for the 2007 death of Jennifer Strange

I'll add more when I can think of them.


----------



## ramama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
I boycott Wal-Mart for the aforementioned reasons but am also really put off by the anti-Walmart movement. I think it's a product of a self-righteous bourgeois Left (of which I've been accused of being a part














that wouldn't shop there anyway. I'll know the movement is serious when they target a box store that is a greater sacrifice to boycott. How about Borders Books? They trample on independent bookstores and have a history of unfair labor practices.

I agree here. It is rather elitist to ignore those that really have no other option than working/shopping at Walmart. It's an easy and popular target. Kudos to those who don't have to shop there, or have better alternatives, but people who have to shop there shouldn't be looked down upon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KekoneR* 
The people I know who shop there have learned to set the bar too low in terms of product performance and durability - they get sucked in by a few "cheap prices" then like crack addicts they have to keep going back, they loose all sense of how long appliance and clothes and things should last and come to "need" that low price because they replace products WAY too often.

Regardless, I cannot afford $30 for a laundry hamper no way no how. I'll buy one at Walmart for $7 and it hasn't worn out yet. I'm just saying that if you don't have the money for a quality product, then it doesn't really matter if it's a quality product or not, or if Walmart's is poor quality. If you don't have the extra money, you just don't have it.

I try very hard not to shop at Walmart, but sometimes I have to. Sometimes I have to buy a new bike for DD1 (have tried used ones on craigslist, or free ones off of freecycle, but DD rides her bike literally 14 hours a day in the summer and they just don't last beyond a month or two) and there are no local bike stores that have childrens' bikes for under $100, so I'm not taking business away from local stores. They don't want my business. Sure, a $100 bike may last for 10 years, but she's going to outgrow it within 2 years or less, so why would I want a $100 bike that my kid can't ride, and since I spent $100 on it, I won't have the money to buy her a bike that actually fits her for another 10 years. She'll be 14 years old riding a $100 12inch bike. Sure a Walmart bike may last 2 years, but that's as long as I need it for. And I'll pay $30 for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contrariety* 
I don't buy diamonds, no matter where they are mined. Even if they are certified conflict free, I'm not so sure that the environmental cost is worth the price of a bit of sparkle.

I don't either, whether the diamond is conflict-free or not. Buying any diamond drives up the demand for all diamonds, including blood diamonds. Additionally, diamonds are actually worth less than cubic zirconia, it's just that the diamond czars carefully control how many diamonds enter the market each year. I'm no dummy...Plus, well, diamonds are ugly. So that's an easy one.

I also boycott all Unilever products (of which there are a TON) because they buy fish from the Faroe Islands, the people of which kill thousands of whales every year just for the pure joy of it.

I try not to shop at Whole Foods, because really, they're just like Walmart. They also make 3 times the profit percentage that Walmart does. Nothing like cashing in on a fad with artificially high prices. Unfortunately, for certain things (we have food allergies) I have to shop there about once a year. For one or two items only, though. I am also very wary of any company with such a carefully crafted public image. And I think it's kind of gross that they brag about how sustainable they are. Like, how many resources were used to make the 10foot-by-15 foot placard that extols the virtue of your sustainability? I don't like braggarts.

We don't eat fast food, but that's not really a boycott for me. The food is just nasty.

We buy shade-grown fair-trade coffee as much as our budget allows, but we don't necessarily boycott other kinds.

Nestle, of course...

I have a repulsion for Abercrombie and Fitch, not that I can afford (or am young enough to) shop there. They use ****-erotic advertising to appeal to a largely homophobic demographic. That's just wrong.

I won't shop at any grocery store that won't fill our prescriptions. DH is a 100% permanently disabled Vietnam Veteran, so I am really offended when they don't take our insurance (it's a government health insurance specifically for the dependents of disabled veterans). It's particularly offensive because we live in a "Christian" military town. Don't get me started...







:


----------



## riverscout

Currently, I don't really boycott any businesses because it seems pointless, and I think it sort if feeds into rampant consumerism in a sort of roundabout way. However, I am thinking about not going back to Whole Foods again. The CEO recently wrote an op-ed piece about health care reform in which he said some really offensive things IMO like if your not healthy it's your own fault (paraphrasing of course







). And he opened it with a quote from Margaret Thatcher, "The problem with socialism is that eventually you run out of other people's money"







. He also pulled that sneaky stunt awhile back pretending to be someone else online disparaging a company he wanted to take over in hopes the price would go down







. At least at Walmart you know what you are getting into and they aren't pretending to be some uber progressive company when all they really care about is money. I don't think me boycotting will do any good, but I least I won't feel like I need a shower after I go shopping.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Please remember that Activism is a debate free board.







If you don't agree with someone's options, please don't post to argue the point.


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramama* 
I try not to shop at Whole Foods, because really, they're just like Walmart. They also make 3 times the profit percentage that Walmart does. Nothing like cashing in on a fad with artificially high prices. Unfortunately, for certain things (we have food allergies) I have to shop there about once a year. For one or two items only, though. I am also very wary of any company with such a carefully crafted public image. And I think it's kind of gross that they brag about how sustainable they are. Like, how many resources were used to make the 10foot-by-15 foot placard that extols the virtue of your sustainability? I don't like braggarts.

I just went back and read through this thread after I answered and I have to say this pretty much sums up how I have been feeling about Whole Food lately. The CEO thing just was like the cherry on the cake.


----------



## catballou24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
I just went back and read through this thread after I answered and I have to say this pretty much sums up how I have been feeling about Whole Food lately. The CEO thing just was like the cherry on the cake.









:

not to mention the fact that they don't even build sustainably. during the build time, if they decide they want something different they just tear down and start over without recycling materials or even using recycled materials...


----------



## swd12422

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
...pretending to be some uber progressive company when all they really care about is money. I don't think me boycotting will do any good, but I least I won't feel like I need a shower after I go shopping.

I'm with you on the shower thing. But really, ALL of these places, no matter how eco-friendly, diverse, politically-supportive-of-your-views-whatever-they-may-be, are only in it for the money. They're not in business to promote women's rights or to save the whales and oh yeah, sell you and orange while they're at it. Their first purpose is to make a profit on what they sell. It's how they go about doing that, how they treat the people and communities they employ and serve, and what they do with that profit is what drives my decision to shop there or not.


----------



## riverscout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swd12422* 
I'm with you on the shower thing. But really, ALL of these places, no matter how eco-friendly, diverse, politically-supportive-of-your-views-whatever-they-may-be, are only in it for the money. They're not in business to promote women's rights or to save the whales and oh yeah, sell you and orange while they're at it. Their first purpose is to make a profit on what they sell. It's how they go about doing that, how they treat the people and communities they employ and serve, and what they do with that profit is what drives my decision to shop there or not.

Oh I agree that for the most part the first order of business is to make money, and I have no problems with that.


----------



## moosesoar

GNC, Holland & Barrett, BioForce, Heath & Heather... (Same company)

They are awful to their employees (I know worked for them twice... once in the US and another in the UK). Only care about $$$$ and well $$$$.

I was in a training meeting in ******* and the training instructor asked us why they were in business. A man raised his hand and said 'to make money.' Fair enough, everybody wants a profit.
So the instructor asked us if anyone else had any ideas. A woman raised her hand and said 'To help people.'
Instructor said "NO! We are here to make money!"









We had a script we had to go through with our customers and we were told no customer is to leave without buying 4 products.

Ever wonder why they always push a goldcard at GNC, magazines at Holland & Barrett? That's because they threaten to fire you if you don't sell a certain percentage of them...







lol
I could go on. It really is an awful company.


----------



## funkymamajoy

Walmart: labor practices, censorship and overall unpleasant shopping experience

Fry's Electronics: supplies are forced to except less then their invoiced prices (I work for a supplier). They don't negotiate for a lower price, they just won't pay the amount on the invoice

Home Depot: just because DH works at Lowe's


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

We try really hard not to shop at chain stores, but sometimes it is unavoidable. We have a new Hannaford in our town that is LEED certified and has a beautiful produce and natural foods section, so I enjoy going there. We had a Mom and Pop drug store that we did get our prescriptions at but it was run out of town by Rite Aid







so now we have no choice about that one...

We stay far away from Walmart for many of the same reasons as the PPs, and the one in our town is just plain disgusting.

There is also only one health food store in our town that we are not too crazy about... the family that owns/runs it are part of some sort of religious group and (save one employee) are pretty rude...UNTIL they found out we have a Jack Russell terrier...they have a female one and have been trying to find one that is not fixed so they can have puppies, I said sure so now they say hi to us every time we go in and know our names (and our dogs name)







oh well, I feel like at least we've made friends with them so it's not as awkward shopping there.


----------



## Honey693

I won't shop at Wal-Mart or go to any OB who offers Botox (apparently Botox and pap smears go together in my town).


----------



## Minarai

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 
Fry's Electronics: supplies are forced to except less then their invoiced prices (I work for a supplier). They don't negotiate for a lower price, they just won't pay the amount on the invoice

Not to mention bait-and-switch. Lately my dad has been trying to find a new monitor for his computer and they had a particular model on the showroom floor he liked, but TWICE IN A ROW they were "out of it" and tried to sell him something else. This is the exact same reason our family has never shopped at Best Buy; they were notorious for this tactic in the '90s.
Now all we have left are Sears and Micro Center (which I think is a mom-and-pop shop; correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Xx5Xy0

No Walmart here in germany (seems the germans didn't tolerate the way they did things here and wm lost too much money so they shut down and went away a couple years ago).

I "boycot" (purchase other products if available/cost efficient) Nestle, hfcs, most modern pharmacuticals (prefer homeopathy as much as possible), well baby checks (just an excuse to get you in there to get vax's), Abercrombie & Fitch (advertising practices) and Hollister (owned by A&F).

We are lucky to have a farmers market here locally twice a week almost year round (there are some weekends where they don't have it because of festivals or rarely for bad weather) so we get what we can there. However sometimes we don't have a choice and have to get our produce at the commissary (Oh how I wish I could boycot the commissary but we'd go broke even for as much as they overcharge) because the exchange rate gets bad or its toward the end of the month and we don't have any more/extra euro. I've stopped buying harsh chemicals for the house (more of a health/green thing than an outright boycot of other products). As far as online shopping, I do use Amazon mostly because I detest paypal (long story) and most WAHM type stores (as much as I desperately WANT to support WAHM's, I cannot and will not use paypal) only take paypal. When I find ones that use the googlecart, I am all kinds of happy lol The biggest reason I use Amazon is because for me, its more convenient to purchase from them considering I have yet to make a single purchase that wasn't from umpteen different catagories which would have ended up being from 6 different stores (which means more places that have my cc info).

There is more that I do and don't do... but I have a little one who needs my attention lol


----------



## Toolip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xx5Xy0* 
As far as online shopping, I do use Amazon mostly because I detest paypal (long story) and most WAHM type stores (as much as I desperately WANT to support WAHM's, I cannot and will not use paypal) only take paypal.

Oh, do tell about PayPal


----------



## alacrity

I will not buy anything from Proctor and Gamble or Unilever for their horrific animal testing practices. They pretty much own everything but I will not gibe them any business.

I do not shop at walmart or buy anything from nestle.


----------



## April Dawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
I loved the local book stores but they are all gone now with competing B&N and Borders.







I buy most of my books from Amazon.com now. Anything evil there? I buy LOTS of books - I'm a librarian/bibliophile.


I stopped buying from Amazon a couple of years ago because they carried dogfighting videos and cockfighting magazines. The Humane Society sued them two years ago over the issue and they recently settled. Amazon no longer carries the materials, but not by choice. Here's more info: http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/...on_110909.html

Although to be honest even before this I didn't like Amazon because they aren't really passionate about books. I feel like they see books as just one more money-maker... they don't really value reading like a traditional bookstore.


----------



## Cavy

I also highly recommend reading Confessions of An Ecosinner. I finally understand 'Globalisation' after reading that book :{. I will try much harder 2 buy Organic / FT cotton clothes & sugar from sugarbeet in future, for instance.

I just don't buy that much stuff, I think. That said, 4 what I do buy --
I shun Nestle, KFC & Primark (UK very cheap clothes chain), & try hard to avoid Starbucks (over-rated stink of coffee), McDonalds, Del Monte & Dole food items (banana wars). Am annoyed with General Mills for marketing Cheerios via Nestle outside the USA.


----------



## hippiemommaof4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twead* 
I don't shop at Best Buy because of a ridiculously stupid event a friend had there. DH & I went to help our friend buy a pc monitor. When he got the monitor home that day it had several lines of pixels that weren't working. So, took the monitor back for an exchange. The manager wouldn't open the box and plug in a new monitor to test it without it being purchased first. Something about not being able to sell it after the box was open. So, our friend does buy the replacement monitor. They test it and it has the same problem. Fast forward to 9 monitors being purchased and tested that day all with the same problem. There was a huge stack of monitors blocking the doors. Each of which gets taped back up and put on the shelf to be sold to someone else. ERGGG That manager was so full of crap. Yes, I'm still hot about it nearly 10 years later. My boycotting them has absolutely no impact except making me feel better. DH does shop there though and lucky for bestbuy, because he is always needing some new pc thing. I go with him and rehash the story each time as we walk in and then start complaining about 5 min later. I guess you could say I turn into a 13y.o brat when we go there. Boy, my dh must love me for putting up my crap........

Also, I don't buy food with hfcs. The corn refiners ads make me ill. My goal is to produce as much of my own veggies as possible. I still have a few jars of home canned tomatoes from last season.
















lol, you sound like me that made me lol.

ON BOYCOTTING I DO
BURTS BEES
WALMART PHARMACY- I have tricare and one day I was in there in line trying to get my son some cream which takes a whole five seconds for them to grab and they told me no they were closing 5 min early and wouldnt do it WTFFFFF! So I said oh really ?you are making a killing off of tricare and you wont take 5 second to give me this sh__ I'll go elsewhere. I went down the street to carrs (safeway in alaska) it took them 5 seconds give or take a few and I was done.
I am also considering mostly boycotting walmart for obvious reasons that have already been stated but alsp because an employee there a male who obviously had a serious problem refused to let a lady go in the bathroom the other day because he needed to clean it. now how is letting someone use it interfering with his job (which he is going to get to do 2 minutes later anyway) when he's the one who chose the busiest time of the evening to do it? He was rude too and thats what I had the most beef about. what if that lady would have had bladder problems? horrible employees will make me stop shopping there and I may even get you fired if the offense warrants it. If you dont like dealing with people get out of customer service jobs because there are plenty of jobless people who would love to have it.









Also I boycott olan mills photo studio...because they were horrible to my 5 kids in a photoshoot and to me. the one lady barked orders at my kids and the other two just sat on their behinds and I did all the work. where's my paycheck? My MIL paid for the pics in advanced for us and I took the kids. So I didnt even pay for them and I'll boycott them. I am also going to complain about how 3 employees just sat there and treated my 5 small kids and myself horribly and didnt help at all get my kids into positions or anything. You know gosh forbid they have to do their JOB! UGGGH lol









Sorry to rant but I can think of more just let me stew it over for a while LOL LOL









NAK


----------



## Smokering

I live in NZ, so Walmart doesn't exist here, but there's still plenty to boycott.









Nestle, obviously. Dick Smith Electronics, a chain store at which I received absolutely appalling service from a really rude manager. Pumpkin Patch... a kids' clothing store. It used to sell clothes that were made in NZ and 100% cotton, but now it's all MIC and synthetic. I can live with synthetic but was pretty disgusted to hear about the MIC thing. It's not terribly logical perhaps, because they do say it right there on the labels - but it seems like they still market themselves as made-in-NZ and everyone I talk to is surprised to hear the clothes aren't local. So it seems sneaky to me.







It's a pesk because the clothes are actually pretty and well made, but I can sometimes get them second-hand.

In fact, I'm more or less boycotting the fashion industry in general. It's not a sacrifice - I never really bought clothes for the fun of it anyway, and I'm just so disillusioned about mass-produced soulless clothes that are badly-made, non-customisable, don't fit and were almost certainly produced in a sweatshop. I'm learning to sew.







And my city's got a few pretty decent second-hand clothing stores now.

I do try to avoid MIC in general, but I'm not terribly consistent about it.







(Example: the "learning to sew to avoid the evil fashion industry" line sounds great, only I bought fabric the other day and noticed halfway through purchasing that it was MIC. Even if I'd noticed earlier, I still would have bought it - not everything can be reconned from vintage thrift store sheets, even if you're into the vintage thrift store sheet look, you know? Anyone know any fabric manufacturers with decent labour practices?)

It would be too strong a word to say I "boycott" diamonds, but I don't buy 'em.







I don't fancy them anyway.

I can't do non-free-range eggs any more.

I have a friend who boycotts halal meat because she says the killing process is more painful.gory/cruel than the regular bolt-in-the-head method. Anyone know about this? NZ is pretty OK with meat, comparatively - the beef and lamb is all grass-fed and seems pretty contented chewing in the pastures when you drive by - there are still battery farms for chickens, though. I'd have a much harder time eating meat from a grain-fed/Michael Pollan-described environment.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

I removed a few posts from this thread. Please remember that this is not for debate about the companies that people don't shop at. If there is information that clarifies something about a company that is being boycotted, the information is okay - as long as it is not presented with an editorial comment.







I have left the info about American Girl for that reason.








Thanks.


----------



## BabyMae09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaigeC* 
I also buy BP gas because they offer paid maternity leave (better than Texaco, Exxon, etc. and their human rights/environmental evils). I try to support companies like these: http://abcnews.go.com/images/GMA/100%20Best%202005.pdf

Hate to tell you, but BP is owned by Disney. And of course, there's lots wrong with Disney. Mostly leading our kids into valuing unimportant things....


----------



## Auntie Sapphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMae09* 
Hate to tell you, but BP is owned by Disney.

Really? I couldn't find any verification of this. Do you have a link that shows this?


----------



## soni701

My husband works for BP (an excellent company) and they are definitely NOT owned by Disney. That's ridiculous. And if you are looking for any more reasons to boycott Wal-Mart, check out this story that came out in the national news a couple days ago:

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beaut...-goods-562909/

When in doubt, buy American.


----------



## Comtessa

This is a great thread!!! I'm super bummed about Burt's Bees, I love that stuff.









I avoid the following:
- Nestle (for obvious reasons)
- Walmart
- Babies R Us (mostly for the reasons posted in post #3 of this thread)
- essentially all major clothing stores because their clothing is made in sweatshops (though I do buy their stuff secondhand... is that bad?)
- *The Body Shop* - this is a new one - because they buy palm oil for their products from a company called Daabon, which has been responsible for the forcible displacement of over a hundred Colombian farmers from their land in order to grow palm oil plantations - replacing subsistence farming with environmentally unfriendly monoculture. I have a friend who is working in the community affected by the displacement, and he is leading the charge on the Body Shop boycott. More info on http://www.cpt.org.


----------



## Comtessa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Anyone know any fabric manufacturers with decent labour practices?)

A quick Google search pulled up these two: http://www.fairfabric.org/ and http://www.fabricandart.com/.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyMae09* 
Hate to tell you, but BP is owned by Disney. And of course, there's lots wrong with Disney. Mostly leading our kids into valuing unimportant things....

I'm going to be the second to say this is absolutely not true.

I worked there for 2 years and my best friend still does. They have excellent benefits, and are consistently voted as one of the best companies for working mothers. They really bend over backwards to help their employees, from what I have seen/heard/experienced.


----------



## Smokering

Quote:

- essentially all major clothing stores because their clothing is made in sweatshops (though I do buy their stuff secondhand... is that bad?)
There's one school of thought that says buying obviously branded clothing (with visible logos, say) contributes to them problem by making the brand more visible and thus fuelling demand for it... and of course, most people won't buy the clothes secondhand. So if you're worried someone might see you in a Nike T-shirt and go "Wow, she looks AMAZING, I MUST HAVE that shirt!" and run off and buy one, you probably shouldn't wear a Nike T-shirt.







Personally I don't like obviously logoed clothes anyway, so my second-hand clothes don't advertise where they're from. I mean, people can't usually pick a Cue top just by looking... can they? I can't.







And if anybody asks where I got my shirt, I tend to say "Er, from the op shop". So no fuelling rampant consumerism there.









Anyway, it's totally not something I worry about. Nor do I worry that someone might admire the cubit zirconia in my engagement ring and dash off to buy a blood diamond. I know some people for whom that _is_ an ethical dilemma, but personally... I can sleep at nights, y'know?

Comtessa: Thanks for the link to that silk site. Lovely stuff! I just found a second-hand store in town that sells fabric, and pretty decent stuff too.


----------



## TefferTWH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelsa* 
I live in Texas and see a lot of this. I, too, am turned off by restaurants and physicians feeling the need to post religious fish symbols next to their business signs. It seems to scream, "We are good, Christian people. Give us your business!" *Since when has being a Christian or not being a Christian had anything to do with how food tastes or how good a pediatrician is at his/her job?*







: If I ever open up an interior design business, I'm going to put a big rainbow next to my sign because everyone knows that we gays are the creative types.









Umm, I'm not sure you aren't wrong about that. For example, I tend to patronize Catholic doctors because they don't give me flack for my immunization choices (religious exemption). It's MUCH easier for me to have a doctor who right off the bat isn't arguing with me about which shots and when, KWIM? We also practice NFP and it's easier to deal with a doctor or midwife who already knows what it is instead of one who has to look it up or recall from medical school. For me, it's easier to reflect my lifestyle AND my religion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toolip* 
Now I won't buy at any store that has a local alternative. For example I use the local lumber yard, NOT home depot.

Yes, this. The county I live in has a 15% unemployment rate (nearly 28% in the county seat!!!), skyrocketing foreclosures and our relief and charities are maxxed out. If I can shop somewhere that brings in local jobs, I do. Even if it costs me a bit more.

I also try to buy things made in the USA. I check labels and prefer that. Maybe it's because I live in a state wrecked by the loss of manufacturing jobs, but I know how devastating it is to a community when there are no jobs to be had.

I also am trying to boycott anything on Life Decisions International's planned parenthood boycott list. Reading through it, I realize how much of my money goes to groups that fund planned parenthood, and given of what I know about them on the national and international stage, plus what I know about them personally and from our local clinic, there's no way I want to support them. Horrific things have been done to girls right here in my area based on PP's advice.


----------



## Sarah W

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelsa* 
I live in Texas and see a lot of this. I, too, am turned off by restaurants and physicians feeling the need to post religious fish symbols next to their business signs. It seems to scream, "We are good, Christian people. Give us your business!" Since when has being a Christian or not being a Christian had anything to do with how food tastes or how good a pediatrician is at his/her job?







: *If I ever open up an interior design business, I'm going to put a big rainbow next to my sign because everyone knows that we gays are the creative types.*









Actually, this is very common in Key West. Many local businesses fly the rainbow flag to let people know they are gay friendly or gay owned. (I'm not sure if gay owned is even a real phrase)

On the other side, Human Rights Campaign (HRC.org) published a book that has an equality index in it. They rate companies in a variety of areas; policies, benefits, etc. You can see how many companies rate. If all things were equal, I go to the one with the higher rating.


----------



## hopeful155

Too many recalls won't buy their products any longer. Too expensive too.


----------



## rileyscoutmom

Not buying products with a bunch of unnecessary added toxic crap: not cleaning products, not food, not even diapers. This has dramatically increased my food budget. But we eat healthier, feel heatlhier - and I have lost a little bit of weight







It helps my family and my earth - and hopefully the future generation. My soapbox: we need to stop polluting our world. We're messing it up. And killing ourselves.

Also, doing my best not to buy gmos. I don't think it is a good idea to be messing around with mother nature AND giving it to an unsuspecting world population without any real testing. That is one of those things that it will suck to look back on and see oops that was a bad idea. Prove something is safe before you sell it. I am not going to use my life to prove it unsafe.


----------



## Arduinna

I'm tending to focus on boycotting organizations and businesses that support political causes and issues I oppose.


----------



## ckumelos

Boycotting for me has taken a bit of a different turn, but I have done it this way. I graduated as a chemical engineer and had employment opportunities at many big oil companies, pharmaceutical companies, environmental firms (where I thought I'd go), and government environmental agencies (EPA).

1. I refused jobs at the big oil companies because I didn't want to be part of the organization that was supporting the governments who subjugate millions of human beings.
2. I couldn't work in big pharma because I couldn't work for companies who were deliberately poisoning billions of children.
3. I really thought I'd work at an environmental firm, but it turned out they were mostly into figuring out ways to get around adhering to protection regulations. There's a regulation against putting sulfur gas into the air, so lets react it into a solid and put it in the ground water. Conscience couldn't deal with that either.
4. EPA, well really thought I'd do well here, but it turns out they are mostly just trying to appease particular groups who fund the political parties who vote the EPA more funds. This was very disappointing and I could have handled it, except that they were making a lot of regulations that were meaningless and some that were even harmful.

Choosing to work for companies that we support the practices of is important in making sure we are helping to create the world we want to live in.


----------



## hildare

no walmart, ever, for so many many reasons.
victoria's secret uses prison labor (even if i could afford it!)
starbucks is notorious for union busting, plus it just feels.so.wrong. they're like the exploiters of coffee pornography.
i try really hard not to buy new clothing. none of it from major stores is ever "clean" and not from sweatshops in some way or another.
we try to buy local produce, etc, and we are very diy for everything else (beer, meat, entertainment) and there was a looong period of time where we were dumpstering fools







but what are you gonna do?
it IS really hard, especially when you're trying to buy ethical natural products and the big corporations keep buying out the small ones, it's nearly impossible to keep track.
this is pretty awesome
as is this article.
If you're interested in the prison labor issue and how that ties into the clothing & products we buy, this is an excellent resource.
<3 <3


----------



## painefaria

I guess we don't boycott but choose to support more locally owned business. We are very lucky in the area that we live in that we can find most everything sold or produced locally. Now with that being said I do occasionally go to the big box store but that is after I have tried the little guy first. I really don't like shopping at the bigger chain stores because I feel like they have lost the customer service. We shop at a local, family run grocery store because they have better produce and meats and they seem to care. That is the biggest thing that is important to us.


----------



## RheaSilva

I won't shop at Bath and Body Works because they fired a store manager based on the fact that she practices Wicca. This case is still in litigation and I MIGHT start shopping there again if the settlement includes an apology to the employee and some sort of sensitivity training for District Managers.


----------



## KGB

I really don't have any grandiose reasons for boycotting certain businesses. I do understand that if I have a negative experience at a business, it's usually caused by a particular employee, so I still try to give the business itself the benefit of the doubt in most cases.

However, I refuse to buy things at businesses that do not accept credit cards. There's a local (popular) burger joint here called Arctic Roadrunner that takes cash only. I swear they're probably the only business in town that accepts cash only. I never carry cash with me and credit cards have become so mainstream and convenient, I refuse to inconvenience myself by running to the bank to get cash for lunch just because they want to save a buck or two on credit card usage fees.

I could understand if the business is in a remote village somewhere, but that place is smack dab in the middle of a city of 280,000 people. Even little rinky-dink mom and pop shops or tiny booth stores take credit cards. I think the Arctic Roadrunner owner is on some kind of cash hoarding trip. I'm happy to never eat there. Unless of course he starts taking credit cards, then I'll reconsider.


----------



## widemouthedfrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTorf* 
I won't shop at one of the locally owned, small business natural food stores in my town BECAUSE:

having never used formula, and because i knew it would be short term, i felt like i needed to look into organic options. the MANager at one of the stores said to me, "have you ever even CONSIDERED breastfeeding?"

Wandering through this thread. Reminds me of why I won't shop at our locally-owned, small business natural food store here. I was looking for a place to buy dd some less-toxic nail polish when she was 3 1/2 or so, since she was really wanting to paint her nails. I asked the owner if she carried any. She gave me a giant lecture on how I was leading my child into the evil world of perverted body image. I went to Whole Foods instead and have only gone in there once or twice in desperation after that, and only when said owner isn't there. Grrrr.

We try to buy our food from local farmers, buy used clothes, fair trade chocolate and coffee, and I don't buy imported flowers. Also in the world of "buying," we get any pets from pet rescues, although we would consider going through a respected breeder for a dog.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGB* 
I refuse to buy things at businesses that do not accept credit cards.

I've been boycotting credit card companies since 2001.


----------



## tndixiemom

Quote:

However, I refuse to buy things at businesses that do not accept credit cards. There's a local (popular) burger joint here called Arctic Roadrunner that takes cash only. I swear they're probably the only business in town that accepts cash only. I never carry cash with me and credit cards have become so mainstream and convenient, I refuse to inconvenience myself by running to the bank to get cash for lunch just because they want to save a buck or two on credit card usage fees.

It really depends on the place. We have a burger place here that charges only a dollar and some change for their burgers. The usage fees would put that restaurant out of business so they only take cash.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Let's remember that this thread isn't for debating why you will or won't shop somewhere.


----------



## mamaflutter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
This may be regional or vary by store. My MIL has worked for them for at least 10 years and is now at a management level. She is paid well, gets full bennies, and overall is satisfied with the deal she has going there. Certainly there are frustrations, and I know it bothers her when she can't get the week off that she wants, but that's normal most places. Does that mean they don't have poor practices overall? Of course not. Just saying that I don't think it's necessarily one size fits all for every store.

My husband works at wm and I can tell u this your mil is one of the lucky members of salaried mgmt. Most emploies are not. Did you know that walmart dose not hire full time emploies so they don't have to offer ther beni package for at least 1yr in hopes that they won't make it that long. They also make it so it is not worth it for emploies to purch for my husband to get insurance at this time it would cost almost 80 biweekly. That may not seem like much but when you are trying to support a family on a whopping 7.65 an hour and aren't even eligeable for your UP TO .25 raise. Walmart furthermore makes it almost impossible to work 2 jobs as they do not scedual arround another job and the hours are allways a supprise. For example my dh was sced 330 to 11 tues than 9am to 3pm the verry next day they only have to give 8hrs off between shifts. Walmart also offers bonuses based on everything from sales to how many bags the store uses, not to mention every time your "discount" card is swiped 1 persent goes into the emmploiee fund. Because they make all the other small buisnes in the area go under emploies shop there and they get all there money back.
Also since my dh has started working there there unfair emploiment practices are at the front of my mind at all times! Did you know there is NO excussed abcences! Dh had the swine flu and almost got fired because they SENT him home 3 times! And the latest because of said abcences despite telling dh he would be trained for a csm posution they will not because he is no longer elligable because he can bot get a pay raise for 1yr after his coachingl like a writeup for being sick.emploiees become friends and talk about walmarts bs they are now severly cutting fulltime non saliried hrs in hopes they get fed up and quit. A friend of ours who is full time has worked 4 days in two weeks! I have so much more to say but I have to go bring dh lunch to the horrible walmart! Ps check out hellmart.com its hillarious and so so true. There is more I have to say on the walmart subject I will try to better orginixe my thoughts. Sorry ao ranty
Candi


----------



## newmum35

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckumelos* 
Boycotting for me has taken a bit of a different turn, but I have done it this way. I graduated as a chemical engineer and had employment opportunities at many big oil companies, pharmaceutical companies, environmental firms (where I thought I'd go), and government environmental agencies (EPA).

1. I refused jobs at the big oil companies because I didn't want to be part of the organization that was supporting the governments who subjugate millions of human beings.
2. I couldn't work in big pharma because I couldn't work for companies who were deliberately poisoning billions of children.
3. I really thought I'd work at an environmental firm, but it turned out they were mostly into figuring out ways to get around adhering to protection regulations. There's a regulation against putting sulfur gas into the air, so lets react it into a solid and put it in the ground water. Conscience couldn't deal with that either.
4. EPA, well really thought I'd do well here, but it turns out they are mostly just trying to appease particular groups who fund the political parties who vote the EPA more funds. This was very disappointing and I could have handled it, except that they were making a lot of regulations that were meaningless and some that were even harmful.

Choosing to work for companies that we support the practices of is important in making sure we are helping to create the world we want to live in.

Just wanted to comment I loved this post! (*Gosh I hope you found a job!)


----------



## not now

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaflutter* 
My husband works at wm and I can tell u this your mil is one of the lucky members of salaried mgmt. Most emploies are not. Did you know that walmart dose not hire full time emploies so they don't have to offer ther beni package for at least 1yr in hopes that they won't make it that long. They also make it so it is not worth it for emploies to purch for my husband to get insurance at this time it would cost almost 80 biweekly. That may not seem like much but when you are trying to support a family on a whopping 7.65 an hour and aren't even eligeable for your UP TO .25 raise. Walmart furthermore makes it almost impossible to work 2 jobs as they do not scedual arround another job and the hours are allways a supprise. For example my dh was sced 330 to 11 tues than 9am to 3pm the verry next day they only have to give 8hrs off between shifts. Walmart also offers bonuses based on everything from sales to how many bags the store uses, not to mention every time your "discount" card is swiped 1 persent goes into the emmploiee fund. Because they make all the other small buisnes in the area go under emploies shop there and they get all there money back.
Also since my dh has started working there there unfair emploiment practices are at the front of my mind at all times! Did you know there is NO excussed abcences! Dh had the swine flu and almost got fired because they SENT him home 3 times! And the latest because of said abcences despite telling dh he would be trained for a csm posution they will not because he is no longer elligable because he can bot get a pay raise for 1yr after his coachingl like a writeup for being sick.emploiees become friends and talk about walmarts bs they are now severly cutting fulltime non saliried hrs in hopes they get fed up and quit. A friend of ours who is full time has worked 4 days in two weeks! I have so much more to say but I have to go bring dh lunch to the horrible walmart! Ps check out hellmart.com its hillarious and so so true. There is more I have to say on the walmart subject I will try to better orginixe my thoughts. Sorry ao ranty
Candi

My mom loved working the pharmacy department at walmart. She came in at the crack of dawn, leave later in the AM to drive us to school, go back to work and get off in time to pick us up. They never gave her a problem. Although, as a former field worker I guess anything is better than picking cotton in 117 degree weather.


----------



## dancebaraka

I used to have a whole off limits list, but then I started couponing...

Now I get free stuff from wherever, live frugally, save my $ & spend it locally & at small businesses I believe in...

I find it soooo much more affirming to think of where I want to throw my money than where I won't... law of attraction and all.










The real goal for me is doing what I do now but on a wildly larger scale... I'd love to be seriously wealthy in this lifetime & grow small businesses I believe in & give artists & revolutionaries I adore my excess. It'll come, just ya'll wait...









I come from peasant immigrant folk... this being said, my heart goes out to all workers of the world. I take my abundance & privilege quite seriously.


----------



## wytchywoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RheaSilva* 
I won't shop at Bath and Body Works because they fired a store manager based on the fact that she practices Wicca. This case is still in litigation and I MIGHT start shopping there again if the settlement includes an apology to the employee and some sort of sensitivity training for District Managers.

I refuse to shop there because they test their products on animals. Now that I know they desciminated against a fellow Wiccan sister, I'm definitely not shopping there.


----------



## Freedom~Mama

Subbing!


----------



## Pinoikoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KGB* 
I really don't have any grandiose reasons for boycotting certain businesses. I do understand that if I have a negative experience at a business, it's usually caused by a particular employee, so I still try to give the business itself the benefit of the doubt in most cases.

However, I refuse to buy things at businesses that do not accept credit cards. There's a local (popular) burger joint here called Arctic Roadrunner that takes cash only. I swear they're probably the only business in town that accepts cash only. I never carry cash with me and credit cards have become so mainstream and convenient, I refuse to inconvenience myself by running to the bank to get cash for lunch just because they want to save a buck or two on credit card usage fees.

I could understand if the business is in a remote village somewhere, but that place is smack dab in the middle of a city of 280,000 people. Even little rinky-dink mom and pop shops or tiny booth stores take credit cards. I think the Arctic Roadrunner owner is on some kind of cash hoarding trip. I'm happy to never eat there. Unless of course he starts taking credit cards, then I'll reconsider.









Hey! I love Arctic Roadrunner!







(but then I rarely use my credit card so there you go)..

I actually feel like I am eating a real burger! But yeah, no credit cards is weird.. still I kind of like the independent places..

I don't shop at Walmart or Starbucks.. I haven't shopped at Borders books in years, and Barnes and Noble only on very rare occasion..

I like supporting locally owned independent businesses.. I think a lot of this big giants crush out everyone else.. and that limits choice/freedom.

OOH! I've got one! Bank of America! I have excellent credit, and very low debt and they raised my interest rate past the legal State limit last year.. for no reason.. (when I called and asked they said because of the national economic situation.. )









I expect to be treated fairly when I make an agreed upon payment plan- I didn't feel they stuck to it, so I went with a local company..


----------



## St. Margaret

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April Dawn* 
Another librarian/bibliophile here! But I stopped buying from Amazon a couple of years ago because they carried dogfighting videos and cockfighting magazines. The Humane Society sued them two years ago over the issue and they recently settled. Amazon no longer carries the materials, but not by choice. Here's more info: http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/...on_110909.html

Although to be honest even before this I didn't like Amazon because they aren't really passionate about books. I feel like they see books as just one more money-maker... they don't really value reading like a traditional bookstore.


Better World Books is a great alternative to Amazon. They support libraries all over the world! I get great used books and new there, and they even break down for you how they compare to Amazon. Now, sometimes with the free shipping at Amazon it's cheaper, but often getting cheap used books in great condition makes BWB a better deal for my orders.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
I used to have a whole off limits list, but then I started couponing...

Now I get free stuff from wherever, live frugally, save my $ & spend it locally & at small businesses I believe in...

I find it soooo much more affirming to think of where I want to throw my money than where I won't... law of attraction and all.

yep me too, but now i am trying to do organic/natural couponing and it is actually easier than expected.

Right now the only place i officially boycott is KFC. I have been there 1 time since i boycotted them but only ate potato wedges, dh had to eat there...That has been about 2 years now. I also try to avoid walmart and go only once a month or so.


----------



## basilisa76

Walmart

Starbucks. I hate that they have the power and $$ to go 100% fair trade making a HUGE impact and they just refuse, super over priced and mediocre.

Coke stuff


----------



## ramama

Snort! You know what gets me about Starbucks and their fair-trade coffees? They pass the cost onto the consumer, but they want the "street-cred" for having a few fair-trade options. Ha. Take the cost out of _your_ profit margin, and I'll give you props LOL. *I* get the props for buying fair-trade since I paid for it. (FTR, we only buy fair-trade, organic, shade-grown coffee, so NOT at Starbucks LOL)


----------



## dancebaraka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird* 
yep me too, but now i am trying to do organic/natural couponing and it is actually easier than expected.

yes... it is, isn't it


----------



## wytchywoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILoveMyBabyBird* 
yep me too, but now i am trying to do organic/natural couponing and it is actually easier than expected.

Right now the only place i officially boycott is KFC. I have been there 1 time since i boycotted them but only ate potato wedges, dh had to eat there...That has been about 2 years now. I also try to avoid walmart and go only once a month or so.

How do you get your coupons. DO you just hunt them down based on what you normally buy or do you have some other way of getting them?


----------



## ananas

Right now, I'm completely avoiding Wal-Mart. I'm trying to shop at only local, organic, fair-trade places, but I slip up a bit, so my big one at the moment is just no Wal-Mart.


----------



## witchygrrl

I'm with you on Wal-Mart. I haven't shopped there in 5 years.


----------



## Mama Doula

Nestle, Nestle and Nestle!

and many more!

Great thread!


----------



## philomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Doula* 
Nestle, Nestle and Nestle!

and many more!

Great thread!

Sigh... but Nestle makes Juicy Juice which is 100% juice!


----------



## treemom2

I'd never heard this so I had to look it up and this is what I found. American Girl supports Girls, Inc and Girls, Inc lobbies for the Girls' Bill of Rights. This document has six planks. The fourth: "Girls have the right to accept and appreciate their bodies." Girls Inc. says that "family is the primary source of information about sex," it also declares that "girls need and have a right to ... convenient access to safe, effective methods of contraception." Girls Inc. goes on to proclaims its support for "a woman's freedom of choice", a constitutional right established by the U.S. Supreme Court in 1973 in Roe vs. Wade.


----------



## liqzierda

I don't shop at Walmart.

I am boycotting Toys R Us because they knowingly sell toys with lead in them. I bought my daughter some toy pompoms and they had a tag on the back warning that they contained lead. They were a Toys R Us house brand product.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
Sigh... but Nestle makes Juicy Juice which is 100% juice!

Do you want 100% juice in juice boxes, is that the issue? Tree Top is also 100% and there are also Capri Sun Juice (versus the drinks). There are a few other brands too, that do 100% juice boxes.


----------



## philomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
Do you want 100% juice in juice boxes, is that the issue? Tree Top is also 100% and there are also Capri Sun Juice (versus the drinks). There are a few other brands too, that do 100% juice boxes.

No, I never do the little boxes. I just like the 100% juice blends they make.


----------



## tommynomad

Hershey's, for refusing (which in the cocoa world usually means child labour's involved) to go Fair Trade.

There is a long list of places we don't shop at, or products we don't buy. We subscribe to lists and www sites to keep us updated. But what I think is even more important is what we DO buy. We buy local. We buy from family-owned, non-franchise businesses. We buy organic when we can.

We buy all our outdoor gear and clothing (a major chunk of the family budget) at a Canadian co-operative (dunno if I can mention them--if we can 'out' crappy businesses on MDC, can we recommend good ones?) which is dedicated to green business, ethical sourcing, the works. We do this on our bi-annual visits, rather than having stuff shipped out.

On a trip two years ago to the South Island of NZ, we saw a supermarket that had all the items tagged that had travelled fewer than a total of 200km from source to shelf. That was awesome.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama

I used to work for Starbucks. No complaints here. Definitely the most generous employer I've had in terms of benefits. They offer health and dental coverage to all employees who work 24 or more hours/week (getting the required hours was never a problem). When I worked there, I had health insurance through my husband's job, but no dental coverage. I was able to get family dental coverage for a reasonable premium and co-pay. We could pick our dentist, so we were able to see a family friend for our dental needs instead of having to stay within my husband's HMO's network. I was a part-time employee, averaging around 24-30 hours/week. If I had the same schedule at any other business in town, including any of the mom-and-pops, I would not have had access to health and dental, period.

As far as fair trade/organic goes, many farmers _choose_ not to gain certification... but that is something I am not qualified to comment on.


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
No, I never do the little boxes. I just like the 100% juice blends they make.

Ooops, sorry then. I thought you meant you wanted to boycott Nestle but needed a 100% juice source. Never mind!


----------



## punkrockmomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I'm tending to focus on boycotting organizations and businesses that support political causes and issues I oppose.

This is why I just sent an email to Organic Valley repremanding them for lobbying the WI governor to veto a bill that would legalize on farm/direct sales of raw milk in WI. It was widely supported by both the assembly, and the senate, and initially the Gov. said he would sign it if it passed both houses of legislation. The Gov. ended up vetoing it do to big corporate lobbying from Organic Valley, the Dairy Board, Sargento, and some medical group.

I live in WI, and feel that people have the right to consume whatever food they want, and I don't need the government "protecting" me from making informed decisions about the food I eat! I think Organic Valley had the most to lose if the Legalization of Raw Milk passed, so that's why they were against it, it would take sales away from their products. In my email I also told Organic Valley that I will no longer be buying their products. This makes me kind of sad, because I was always kind of proud of the fact that Organic Valley was a hippy coop that was started in WI.









I will step off my soap box now.


----------



## seim.ge

In our house, if they make it to the CAI's Corporate Hall of Shame, they don't get our business:

http://www.stopcorporateabuse.org/winners


----------



## Pinoikoi

I was driving past a Walgreen's today and there was a sign in front "Shame on Walgreens" and something about a "labor dispute"... is this just local to me or something nationwide? Anyone know?


----------



## bookwormommy

punkrockmomma - thanks for the info on Organic Valley. I found some articles about this and was really disappointed in their actions. I fired off a "boycott" letter to them - and I really love their sour cream! Bummer.


----------



## MamaChicken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 

Better World Books is a great alternative to Amazon. They support libraries all over the world! I get great used books and new there, and they even break down for you how they compare to Amazon. Now, sometimes with the free shipping at Amazon it's cheaper, but often getting cheap used books in great condition makes BWB a better deal for my orders.

another AMAZING option for books is www.Powells.com

It is a brick and mortar store in Portland, OR but you can order new and used books online. Very affordable and they are my own personal definition of "passionate for books". If you ever visit the area, set aside 4-5 hours to see the main store.

I avoid walmart, macdonalds, etc. But like others, I pay more attention to were I do shop. The local burger place uses local, organic ingredients and has a recycling AND composting program in place. If we are doing fast food, that is where we go.


----------



## Pinoikoi

I am now boycotting Adidas and Reebok because they endorse Mayweather.


----------



## WTHamI?

I try not to buy Nestle. But I often forget to read the fine print so I know I still end up buying Nestle stuff inadvertently since they sell under so many different labels.

I would really prefer to avoid businesses that give money to Planned Parenthood as I am pro-life. Unfortunately there are so many of them it's almost impossible.









KFC. Gross.

Not really a "boycott" but I try to avoid businesses doing FluMist this time of year because it sheds big time.

I do try to buy local and from small businesses, however I don't specifically boycott businesses just for being "big"...I figure most of them started out as small businesses too and I'm not going to punish them for having savvy enough business practices to be successful.


----------



## babygrey

Walmart. From their abysmal treatment of employees, to their impact on local and global markets. No way, no how.
It is, in fact, the only retail outlet within 5 miles of my house, but I still won't shop there.


----------



## leighi123

We dont go to our local coffe shop/cafe thing anymore b/c my son once went up to the counter and said 'blue' (looking at their sign out front, we had been naming colors on the ride over!)

There is a window to outside where I ordered a smoothie, and at the same time peopel were ordering from the counter inside. I saw the lady making a blue snow cone and thought nothing of it. I paid with a $10 and got back $2 in change, and then she put the snow cone on the counter.

I said "we didnt order this" and she starts YELLING at me that my son ordered it (he was just a toddler!) and I had to pay for it. 1. he just aid 'blue' she didnt confirm with me, ask what size we wanted, or anything, just made it. 2. ds is allergic to artificial anything.

My dad went to talk to her and she told him I was a "bad mother for givign my son stuff he is allergic to". I didnt give it to him, didnt order it, and had no intention of him having any of it!

We didnt get our money back, and the smoothie wasnt even made right.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
We dont go to our local coffe shop/cafe thing anymore b/c my son once went up to the counter and said 'blue' (looking at their sign out front, we had been naming colors on the ride over!)

There is a window to outside where I ordered a smoothie, and at the same time peopel were ordering from the counter inside. I saw the lady making a blue snow cone and thought nothing of it. I paid with a $10 and got back $2 in change, and then she put the snow cone on the counter.

I said "we didnt order this" and she starts YELLING at me that my son ordered it (he was just a toddler!) and I had to pay for it. 1. he just aid 'blue' she didnt confirm with me, ask what size we wanted, or anything, just made it. 2. ds is allergic to artificial anything.

My dad went to talk to her and she told him I was a "bad mother for givign my son stuff he is allergic to". I didnt give it to him, didnt order it, and had no intention of him having any of it!

We didnt get our money back, and the smoothie wasnt even made right.

Oh mama, how incredibly frustrating!! You should never have to pay for something you didn't order. The clerk _thinking_ that something was ordered is totally beside the point! Maybe you can contact the owner and get some satisfaction. Even if it wasn't really recent. Might feel good just to let them know how you were treated - and that the thing you actually did order wasn't made right, either!
best to you
Jen


----------



## jimblejamble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *widemouthedfrog* 
She gave me a giant lecture on how I was leading my child into the evil world of perverted body image. I went to Whole Foods instead and have only gone in there once or twice in desperation after that, and only when said owner isn't there. Grrrr.

If she's so outraged over the evil world of perverted body image, why does her business carry something that buys into it? Hmm...

(says the girl with electric blue glittery toe nails)


----------



## Astrid1024

I'm finding it somewhat disheartening all this talk of "personal boycotts don't matter." I think they do. All we have is our individual action; the change that we, as individuals, can effect. It should include a broad range of things - writing letters to our government officials, yes, rallying like people have against Super Walmarts that wanted to move into town...but personal boycotts too. I understand how a community can be captive to a particular big box retailer. In that situation, I'm not sure what I'd suggest. I'd probably shop there too.

I do feel that saying we, as individuals, can't make a difference is at best disempowering and at worst an absolution of the role each of us plays in a very imperfect system that must be improved in order to have a just and equitable society. Personal boycotts won't change the world overnight, but they are a place to start.


----------



## swd12422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astrid1024*
> 
> I'm finding it somewhat disheartening all this talk of "personal boycotts don't matter." I think they do. All we have is our individual action; the change that we, as individuals, can effect. It should include a broad range of things - writing letters to our government officials, yes, rallying like people have against Super Walmarts that wanted to move into town...but personal boycotts too. I understand how a community can be captive to a particular big box retailer. In that situation, I'm not sure what I'd suggest. I'd probably shop there too.
> 
> I do feel that saying we, as individuals, can't make a difference is at best disempowering and at worst an absolution of the role each of us plays in a very imperfect system that must be improved in order to have a just and equitable society. Personal boycotts won't change the world overnight, but they are a place to start.


ITA. I know that my refusal to ever shop at WalMart will not close up any of the locations we have here in town, much less put them out of business. But it's not about that. It's about voting with your feet and your cash, and even if you don't end up with a big result like a town that only hosts family-owned/local businesses or those that promote only "acceptable" (however that is defined for you) business practices, you can have the satisfaction of knowing you are living up to YOUR principles and you are supporting those who are like-minded instead of those who aren't. It's really all you can do -- write letters when necessary, write Op-Eds to be published in the local papers, take out ads if you're really angry about something, and just keep talking with others. I really don't do many of these things myself, mostly b/c it never occurs to me except when I hear some really enraging story like a big box store firing an employee who was injured on the job and they're trying to avoid a lawsuit/workers comp/whatever. But on a more primitive level, it just disgusts me to even walk into most of those stores, and my gut tells me this is not the right place for me to shop.


----------



## 1love4ever

Kellogs(who also owns Kashi), because they use genetically modified sugar


----------



## mama1803

Me too. Do have a list of those businesses?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WTHamI?*
> 
> I would really prefer to avoid businesses that give money to Planned Parenthood as I am pro-life. Unfortunately there are so many of them it's almost impossible.


----------



## elus0814

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1love4ever*
> 
> Kellogs(who also owns Kashi), because they use genetically modified sugar


I had no idea, they must do a good job of hiding that. I just bought several boxes of kellogs cereal yesterday, we can't afford to toss them and that store won't take things back for reasons like that. no more kellogs here.

I'd also like a list of companies that support planned parenthood, I sure don't want my money going there!


----------



## elus0814

I just found a basic list:

BUSINESSES SUPPORTING PLANNED PARENTHOOD AND ABORTION
-----------------------------------------------------

Affiliated Publications Honeywell
Steelcase Subaru of America
Alcoa aluminum Hospital Corp of America
American Express Johnson & Johnson
Syntex pharmaceuticals Tandy Radio Shack
Arriscraft Johnson Controls
Berkshire Hathaway JP Morgan Guaranty Trust
Times Mirror US West communications
Berlex Laboratories Levi Strauss & Co
Bristol-Myers Squibb Lincoln Electric
Warner-Lambert Whirlpool appliances
Cargill Lincoln National Bank
Chase Manhattan Bank Lost Arrow clothing
Working Assets Wyeth
Chemical Banking Lubrizol
CIGNA insurance Mead
Citicorp/Citibank Multimedia Design Group
Corel Nationwide Insurance
Cummins Engine New York Times
Dayton Hudson stores Northern Trust Bank
Enron oil/gas pipeline Norwest banking
Esprit Organon
First Bank System Pacific Mutual/Financial
Fortis insurance Peter Kiewit & Sons
GATX Phelps Dodge
General Mills Pittway
Grand Metropolitan Prudential insurance


----------



## elus0814

and another list:

AOL, Darden Restaurants (Bahama Breeze, The Capital Grille, LongHorn Steakhouse, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, Season 52), Franchise Services (PIP, Signal Graphics, Sir Speedy), Hilton Worldwide (Conrad Hotels,Doubletree, Embassy Suites, Hampton Inns/Suites, Hilton Garden Inn, Hilton Hotels, Homewood Suites), Ignite Restaurants (Brickhouse Tavern+Tap, Joe's Crab Shack), ING (financial services), Kohl's (department stores), Mrs. Fields (cookies),Staples (office/school supplies), Toys "R" Us, and Trader Joe's(markets/supermarkets).The Gap (apparel/accessories) and Freddie Mac (U.S. Government-sponsored secondary mortgages) AlphaGraphics, Wells Fargo (including Wachovia), Nike, Time Warner, Bank of America, Walt Disney, Johnson & Johnson, Lost Arrow (Patagonia, etc.),Chevron, and Nationwide Insurance,PayPal, EBay.

Charitable groups that are associated with Planned Parenthood and/or its agenda: Lions Clubs, the American Cancer Society, Easter Seals, Boys & Girls Clubs, Ronald McDonald House Charities, Camp Fire, Girls Inc., Girl Scouts, Kiwanis Clubs, March of Dimes, Muscular Dystrophy Association,Rotary Clubs, Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation, Salvation Army, YWCA, America Gives Back (formerly American Idol Gives Back and YMCA.

Also on the list are the following restaurants: Bahama Breeze, Capital Grille, LongHorn Steakhouse, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, or Season 52, Brickhouse Tavern + Tap, Joe's Crab Shack.

Boycott these services: PIP, Signal Grapics, Sir Speedy, ING

Don't Stay at: Conrad Hotels, Doubletree, Embassy Suites, Hampton Inns, Hiltons and Homewood Suites

Don't Shop at: Kohl's, Mrs. Fields, Staples, Toys R Us, Trader Joe's, The Gap.


----------



## mama1803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elus0814*
> 
> and another list:
> 
> AOL, Darden Restaurants (Bahama Breeze, The Capital Grille, LongHorn Steakhouse, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, Season 52), Franchise Services (PIP, Signal Graphics, Sir Speedy), Hilton Worldwide (Conrad Hotels,Doubletree, Embassy Suites, Hampton Inns/Suites, Hilton Garden Inn, Hilton Hotels, Homewood Suites), Ignite Restaurants (Brickhouse Tavern+Tap, Joe's Crab Shack), ING (financial services), Kohl's (department stores), Mrs. Fields (cookies),Staples (office/school supplies), Toys "R" Us, and Trader Joe's(markets/supermarkets).The Gap (apparel/accessories) and Freddie Mac (U.S. Government-sponsored secondary mortgages) AlphaGraphics, Wells Fargo (including Wachovia), Nike, Time Warner, Bank of America, Walt Disney, Johnson & Johnson, Lost Arrow (Patagonia, etc.),Chevron, and Nationwide Insurance,PayPal, EBay.
> 
> Charitable groups that are associated with Planned Parenthood and/or its agenda: Lions Clubs, the American Cancer Society, Easter Seals, Boys & Girls Clubs, Ronald McDonald House Charities, Camp Fire, Girls Inc., Girl Scouts, Kiwanis Clubs, March of Dimes, Muscular Dystrophy Association,Rotary Clubs, Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Foundation, Salvation Army, YWCA, America Gives Back (formerly American Idol Gives Back and YMCA.
> 
> Also on the list are the following restaurants: Bahama Breeze, Capital Grille, LongHorn Steakhouse, Olive Garden, Red Lobster, or Season 52, Brickhouse Tavern + Tap, Joe's Crab Shack.
> 
> Boycott these services: PIP, Signal Grapics, Sir Speedy, ING
> 
> Don't Stay at: Conrad Hotels, Doubletree, Embassy Suites, Hampton Inns, Hiltons and Homewood Suites
> 
> Don't Shop at: Kohl's, Mrs. Fields, Staples, Toys R Us, Trader Joe's, The Gap.


 Wow. Thanks for the list. I had no idea it would be this extensive. I'm saddened by this.


----------



## princesstutu

I'm not saddened. I'm happy. So, thank you for posting the businesses who support Planned Parenthood! I am HAPPY they do!

I boycott Nestle and every business they own, Walmart, Starbucks (for their practices in Israel), and Burger King (for their practices in Israel).


----------



## Chamomile Girl

princesstutu can you explain a bit on the Starbucks/Israel thing? The info I can find online is all over the place.

I boycott Walmart because of their misogyny, and all fast food places because they suck lol. I boycott all cable companies because they are all scams (and I don't have a TV anyways). I boycott for-profit banks because they are evil. I'm doing my best to boycott the Gap/Old Navy/Banana Republic because of their labor practices but I still have some of their stuff I got second hand. I boycott Monsanto and all its tenticular entities.

I try my best to only buy fair trade coffee and chocolate (I think fair trade is more important than organic in this case).

It would take quite a bit to make me boycott Trader Joe's though. WTF would I eat??


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princesstutu*
> 
> I'm not saddened. I'm happy. So, thank you for posting the businesses who support Planned Parenthood! I am HAPPY they do!


Me, too. They get a check from me every year! All women need access to good birth control.


----------



## swd12422

Yes, please expand on the Starbucks & BK issue with Israel.... I can't keep track of all of this (and I can't give up TJ's either, as I wouldn't have anyplace else to shop) but the Israel thing intrigues me....

And the Planned Parenthood thing raises a new question for me... Is there a similar agency/organization that provides completely accessible birth control but doesn't push abortion? I'm sort of in limbo right now between pro-life and pro-choice (I'm both, actually), but the treatment of abortion as a casual medical procedure just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## witchygrrl

I was thinking the very same thing, princestutu! I heartily support Planned Parenthood.

I too boycott Nestle and Walmart. I also boycott Target and Best Buy for their contributions to anti-gay rights political candidates.

Yes, what are these companies doing in Israel? I don't eat at BK, but occasionally I do get Starbucks, though I'd much rather support independent businesses and Fair Trade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princesstutu*
> 
> I'm not saddened. I'm happy. So, thank you for posting the businesses who support Planned Parenthood! I am HAPPY they do!
> 
> I boycott Nestle and every business they own, Walmart, Starbucks (for their practices in Israel), and Burger King (for their practices in Israel).


----------



## swd12422

Funny, I just realized I really don't ever go to to Starbuck's OR BK, but I'm still interested to know what their deal is!


----------



## mama1803

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *princesstutu*
> 
> I'm not saddened. I'm happy. So, thank you for posting the businesses who support Planned Parenthood! I am HAPPY they do!
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too. They get a check from me every year! All women need access to good birth control.
Click to expand...

Well, keep it up. They're going to need your support when Congress defunds 1/3 of their budget!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Hey, ladies. Please remember that this is a no debate forum. We don't want to debate why people do or don't support certain businesses. This should be a reference of what businesses people don't support and why. So keep the comments to that specifically, not discussing other folks choices, or to debate the reason for not supporting.

Thanks.


----------



## Lisa1970

Motorola. My dh worked there while I was pregnant. They were not the best in how they treated their employees and such. But what really got to me was, they said I had to go through this maternity line to pick my OB and such. I told them who my OB was in the beginning. So, when I was having trouble with her, I called them back and told them the problems. They completely talked down to me and told me to just do what she said, that she is the professional and I was not so she knew what she was doing and I did not. That was my 3rd child. I called back a couple more times telling them this was a huge issue, I was really worried and needed to switch doctors. They just kept saying I had to stay with her. My baby ended up dying from that doctors mistake. A couple weeks after his death, which they had been informed of, they had the NERVE to send me a letter asking me what I thought of their 2nd opinion program!!! They told me I was not allowed a 2nd opinion!!! They told me I had to stay with her and had no choice!!! AND, they mailed that letter AFTER my son died!!!

I called them with a few choice words. I did not care that my husband worked there....my son was dead and I felt they were cruel to send me such a thing, 2 weeks after he died, AFTER they told me I could not go to a different doctor!

SO..I never buy motorola products and I won't use them.


----------



## Lisa1970

Oh, and when my dh left, they had been laying off tons of American employees and replacing them with very cheap offshore people. Its detailed on what they were doing, but they were illegal employment practices.


----------



## triana1326

I don't do Walmart, Starbucks, ExxonMobil, Monsanto (a dirty word in our house), and so many of the ones already listed by PPs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2xy*
> 
> In addition to many of the big ones already covered (Wal-Mart, Nestle, etc.), I won't shop anywhere that uses religious symbols/wording as part of their logo or business name. I'm into inclusiveness.


I do this a lot in my area. We have some places like a copy center that puts religious quotes on their sign all the time, like "Jesus is the reason for the season". The one they have up right now is "Make prayer your first choice, not your last resort". If someone is driving a company truck, like a carpenter or handy-man, and they have bumper stickers with religious wording or a Bush/McCain/Palin sticker, I also won't use their services. It's the same reason I won't go to Curves or use other businesses that have religious overtones.


----------



## triana1326

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *princesstutu*
> 
> I'm not saddened. I'm happy. So, thank you for posting the businesses who support Planned Parenthood! I am HAPPY they do!


Same here! I was hoping someone else would use this list in this way. Not that I want to stir the pot or cause any trouble!


----------



## TiredX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triana1326*
> 
> Same here! I was hoping someone else would use this list in this way. Not that I want to stir the pot or cause any trouble!


This reminds me of some negative political campaign ads we got in the mail several years ago. It was all about how the person was pro-legalization and had worked to lessen the consequences for having small amounts of mj. TOTALLY got my DP behind the other candidate 100%


----------



## triana1326

Isn't this usually the way it works though? I thought I might be the only one who noticed this!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> This reminds me of some negative political campaign ads we got in the mail several years ago. It was all about how the person was pro-legalization and had worked to lessen the consequences for having small amounts of mj. TOTALLY got my DP behind the other candidate 100%


----------



## Lamashtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doula jbw*
> 
> Nordstrom, Walmart and pretty much every gas station were raated as red.


Oh good! Now I don't have to feel guilty about all the money I give to Nordstrom! lol


----------



## AFWife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swd12422*
> 
> And the Planned Parenthood thing raises a new question for me... Is there a similar agency/organization that provides completely accessible birth control but doesn't push abortion? I'm sort of in limbo right now between pro-life and pro-choice (I'm both, actually), but the treatment of abortion as a casual medical procedure just rubs me the wrong way.


A lot of towns are putting in pregnancy clinics that can help women with adoptions or get state help. (They're usually Christian run)

I've also seen health clinics (and visited one in a VERY small town) that do well woman exams and offer birth control. Granted, the options are limited to certain brands...but I don't know what the options are at PPH either. I had ZERO trouble getting birth control through them. All I needed was to get an exam and BAM birth control of my choice. *shrugs*


----------

